# Old School Clarion Lovers...



## Prime mova

There's been loads of Clarion HU's & amps listed on the main thread, so here's one for Clarion.

These are from my first car audio build back in c1997


----------



## Prime mova

Great 80's Badge


----------



## smgreen20

I thought about starting a clarion thread, but figured there wasn't enough love for clarion to do so, but thanks. Give me time. I'll over load this thread with pics.


----------



## Prime mova

^^ I did wait for you to put a Clarion thread up basically from the time you became OP for the LANZAR thread, as your the Clarion/Audia guru  . Thanks Mike for your support with this thread, I hope it becomes as popular as the Lanzar opti lovers...

The first set of quality speakers I owned was the Clarion component set SRS1652 (above). I auditioned the Alpine's and other brands at the time but loved the Clarion's sound.


----------



## smgreen20

I have very little money to spend, but I put up the only $20 I had against a clarion DXZ815MP HU and a DPH7500z and actually won it for just over $17 shipped. I'm stoked. Pics when it arrives.


----------



## CK1991

I had a late 90s clarion "high power" CD radio in my old safari for a while. It sounded pretty good to my teenage ears (i.e. it could pound hard and had enough treble to keep up with the 6.5 woofers shaking the front doors apart). After it started having issues (which I later figured out was a speaker wire grounding out and making it go into protect mode) I swapped it for a BOTL clarion shaft radio that had a crappy internal amp (could get to normal listening level without distorting with eq set flat but that was it) but actually had very good sound at lower levels. if you could have bypassed the internal amp, it would have had great SQ. I still have both radios. The high powered one no longer has a detachable faceplate though...the button fell off.


----------



## smgreen20

What model is the one that had the button fall off?


----------



## CK1991

I don't recall. I'll try to remember where I put it and dig it out (it's been in storage for maybe 4 or 5 years). I remember it had a black or maybe very dark blue faceplate, green backlighting on the buttons, a very basic green on green (or maybe it was green on black) display, a 4 way button on the left side for volume and seeking, and said 35x4 high power on the top right of the unit. It had no preouts. IIRC, it was from '98 maybe?


----------



## smgreen20

A DRB series I'm thinking....


----------



## smgreen20

I did actually start a Clarion thread, but put it in the general section as it isn't limited to just OS.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...8-clarion-corner-qs-comments-postem-here.html



But.. Here is a list of just my Clarion collection,

HU:
8825RT
CD5000
CAL1000
5632CD
CDC6500R
ADCS-1
7770
6770
5780CD
5780CD/CL
RAX310D#R
DRX8275R
ARX9270
DRX9375r
DRX9375r
DRX7475
DRX9575Rz
Atup PC 310
DRX9675z
DRX9675z
HX-D10
HX-D10
DXZ815MP This one just added, 8/4/13
XDZ716
DXZ615
DXZ925
CZ702


CD Changers:
CDC1205
CDC1205
CDC605
CDC605
CDC605
CDC635
CDC635
CDD655Tz
CDC655z
DCZ625
DCZ625

DSP/Processors:
DSP-959E
920EQ
920EQ#R
EQH5100
EQH5100
DPH7100
DPH9100
DPH9300
DPH7500z
DPH7500z
DPH7500z
DPH7500z Just added another one on 8/4/13
DPH910
BCX100

Amps:
1800A
A007-w
A1200
A1200
A540
601A
APA4200
APA4160
APA5241
APA4320
APX400.4M

Speakers:
SEPO61
SEC571
SRS1600
SRC4650
SRC5752
SSS601
SSS601
SE2500

Subs:
SEW5107
SSW1200

Miscellaneous:
DSH920S
VRN1100
VRN1100
DRB5177CL (face)


----------



## JuiceMan88

smgreen20 said:


> I have very little money to spend, but I put up the only $20 I had against a clarion DXZ815MP HU and a DPH7500z and actually won it for just over $17 shipped. I'm stoked. Pics when it arrives.


I was bidding on that until the dude quoted me $35 extra for shipping because he said he would ship it for
$2.00 like he listed. Gave up at that point! Glad you got it! Enjoy!


----------



## smgreen20

He contacted me last night about shipping, said there's no way he could ship it for the 2 dollars and change he head listed, which I knew there wasn't but since I had been a victim by eBay's shipping I'm not going to fight it. There's no way it should cost more then 20 to ship it. If it does then we'll be having it out through eBay.


----------



## Prime mova

^^ hope it all works out, keep us posted!

I found the rest of the SRS1652 component set = tweeters that I had flush mounted in my truck & passive xovers located inside the door panels.


----------



## JuiceMan88

smgreen20 said:


> He contacted me last night about shipping, said there's no way he could ship it for the 2 dollars and change he head listed, which I knew there wasn't but since I had been a victim by eBay's shipping I'm not going to fight it. There's no way it should cost more then 20 to ship it. If it does then we'll be having it out through eBay.


Don't blame you there. If it comes down to a dispute you'll probably win it considering what he had the shipping price listed as. Even though the description said differently I think eBay would rule in your favor because it was.a deceptive technique. Good luck man! Certainly a great deal!


----------



## Prime mova

smgreen20 said:


> ...clarion DXZ815MP HU and a DPH7500z and actually won it for just over $17 shipped. I'm stoked.


Mike, I had a look at your buy, I have a HU that does the following also...is there any repairs that can be done ? "perfectly for about7 years. It started giving me trouble after exposure to very cold temperaturesovernight in the winter a couple of years ago. The unit does still work, but onlyafter the car (and the unit) warm up. I guess you could say it’s temperamental. Isuspect that the control chip developed condensation"


----------



## smgreen20

That would be one of the first things is look at too. Depends if it's just on CD only, both built in amp and pre-outs? 

On a side note, I just bought another DXZ615, but this one is for my daughter. She just bought a 95 or 98 jeep grand Cherokee, had no radio in it so naturally she came to dear ol dad. Might be looking for an OS cheap good quality sub for her too.


----------



## smgreen20

Starting off small, then I'll slowly add more pics. 

AVN1100 X2








The one on the left is 100% complete, the one on the right is missing the Discs.

DRB5177CL face plate








Looking for the actual HU to pair it with/to.

Don't recall the model number, I'll have to look it up. 4" coax/point source









SET161 tweeters, NIB









SE2500 5 1/4" coax, NIB
















Upside down, sorry.

SRS1600 6 1/2" comp set, NIB









































SRC4650 4x6 plates, lost the box but I'm the original owner









SRC5752


----------



## smgreen20

SSW1200 12" sub









SSS601









SEW5107









That's all for now. I still have a few more mids/highs to get pics of. Next installment will be HU's and maybe processors.


----------



## smgreen20

OK, ready for more?


8825RT and carry case









CAL1000








Hoping to order the part needed this week

ARX9270, love this tape player









DRX9375r, this is my parts HU









The working one









5780CD/CL









AUDIO CD5000 along with the EQ7

















7770









5632CD









DRX8275 with extra face









CDC6500R, import NIB









6770 with extra face









AutoPC 310, NIB









HX-D10, this one might be going in my install??? One of two, my wife has the other one in her car









DRX9575Rz









DRX7475, MIGHT give this one to my son??










CDC655Tz









DCZ625, one of two









two of three, NIB









CDC1205, one of two









CDC605, one of three


----------



## smgreen20

The 5780CD with the original face. 









DRX9675, the one on the right works, but is missing one set of RCAs, so it'll be used for parts if need be.









MY BABY! The ADCS-1, NIB

























































DXZ925, needs new ribbon cable, will order this week?









CDC625









Processors next.


----------



## MiloX

smgreen20 said:


> DRX8275 with extra face


I absolutely loved this deck when I had it years ago.


----------



## JuiceMan88

I had a BNIB ADCS-1 with 4 cards that I foolishly sold for $1100. Kick myself everyday for that! Nice collection you have sir.


----------



## smgreen20

I had a 9175, but someone thought they should have it too and it was stolen. I then took the insurance money and bought the 9375.


Sadly I only have 2 cards for my ADCS-1, I'm looking for 2 more but it seems that it'd be easier to find a needle in the haystack.


----------



## JuiceMan88

smgreen20 said:


> Sadly I only have 2 cards for my ADCS-1, I'm looking for 2 more but it seems that it'd be easier to find a needle in the haystack.


I know or a store (where I originally bought my ADCS) that's about an hour from me who may have an extra one (card) laying around that's still boxed. I remember when he had 7 units and literally fifty cards back in about 1999. They literally had to give the cards away when people would buy the system. I had only planned on running one sub and a set of components off mine but they still insisted on giving me 4 cards for free just to get rid of them. If I knew then what I knew now I would have bought two or three of the systems themselves. 

I have a 7770 on the way to me from its original owner. I'll try to snap a family photo of my 6770, 7770 and a DRX9255 all together.


----------



## smgreen20

I would be ever so grateful if you'd check on the extra card/s. Nostalgia I guess, but the 6770/7770/ADCS-1 is my favorite style from clarion. Next would be a toss up between the 9575/HX-D10.


----------



## JuiceMan88

Just got a 9255 from another member here. Fired it up today and snapped a pic. Love the simplicity of these units.


----------



## smgreen20

Someday I too will have one. I want one in good/great condition so I know it won't come cheap. Hopefully by the end of next year I'll snag one. I'm looking at about $400 or so and the wife would have a hard time letting me spend that much on something just to have. She'd probably come unglued if she knew what I paid for ADCS-1.


----------



## JuiceMan88

smgreen20 said:


> I would be ever so grateful if you'd check on the extra card/s. Nostalgia I guess, but the 6770/7770/ADCS-1 is my favorite style from clarion. Next would be a toss up between the 9575/HX-D10.


Checked (dealer is Autosound in Lexington, KY) they said they have a few XES pieces still laying around (not for sale right now) but no ADCS cards or components any longer. 

As far as the 6770 vs 7770 is the only difference between the two the optical connection and CD changer control in the 7770? Any other stuff? I have both but don't have a manual or any documentation for the 7770.


----------



## smgreen20

That's it. Everything else is the same.


----------



## Changchung

smgreen20 said:


> OK, ready for more?
> 
> 
> 8825RT and carry case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had one of these, one of my best Radio cassette I had, I was robbed, I recently throw away the box and metal box of it...
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my phone with camera with flash and internet on it...


----------



## JuiceMan88

smgreen20 said:


> That's it. Everything else is the same.


Gotcha. Do you know if the 7770 will control a CDC1205? I have all the styles of optical cables that Clarion made so I'm sure I can get the connections right. I think the 1205 was made around 95ish.


----------



## smgreen20

You know, I'm not sure. I'll try it when I get home. I'm sure it would, but I question it's ability to be able to choose which CD magazine to pick from. It's C-bus so it's ''language''is the same.


----------



## JuiceMan88

That would be great, you're a hue help in my build man! The magazine switching was kind of my worry as well. I know my DRX9255 will control it and switch the magazine (from what I've read) but if the 7770 won't switch it I may just pick up a 6CD version instead. So I can use it with my 9255 as well. Here's what my build is looking like so far:

Clarion 7770 w/changer ran optical 
Audison Bit Ten 
ZED Draconia 4-channel 
Coustic 6.5" components for cheap "rear fill" 

Now just gotta decide what from speakers to run (going to run active up front) i'm leading towards Cantons but may go with JBL MS62s and then pickup some sort of small and cheap
Amp to run the rears off.


----------



## smgreen20

I tested it out, the 7770 will control the 12 disc changer. It changes magazine every time you push the CD changer button.


----------



## JuiceMan88

smgreen20 said:


> I tested it out, the 7770 will control the 12 disc changer. It changes magazine every time you push the CD changer button.


Awesome! Thanks for testing that out.


----------



## smgreen20

No problem. It gave me an excuse to play with my stuff.


----------



## [email protected]'go

I've got too many Clarion
for exemple: DRX9255 and his brother McIntosh MX4000
DRZ9255 HX-D2 and his brother... HX-D1


and many many other Head Units Clarion


----------



## [email protected]'go

*Les Clarion ARX:* A = cassette
Clarion ARX 8670Rz (prise Ce-Net)



*Les Clarion DRX:*
Clarion DRX 8175r (1995) (C-Bus) 3 paires RCA, connexion changeur, DSP (DPH 7100/7300...9300?)
*vidéo ici:* Clarion DRX 8175R - YouTube )
 

Clarion DRX 9175r (1995) (C-Bus) 3 paires RCA, connexion changeur, DSP (DPH 7100/7300...9300?)
Vidéos:
- Clarion DRX 9575rz - YouTube
 

Clarion DRX 9255 (1996)
 

*Clarion DRX 9375r (1997)*
*La notice (anglais):* http://www.clarion.com/eur/product_manual/D_H/DRX9375R-ENG.pdf
 

Clarion DRX 9375Rw 1997 (Wooden Look)




Clarion DRX 9575Rz (1999)
DSP possible sur DPH 7500z (20 bit) et DPH910 (24 bit)
vidéo avec changeur CDC 1255z et proc' DPH7500z:
- Clarion DRX 9575rz - YouTube
- DSCN2271.AVI - YouTube
 

Clarion DRX 9575R*W*z (*W* = *W*ooden Look) 1999
 

Clarion DRX 960rz appelé aussi 9675 (2000) (lecteur CD opérationnel)
video: http://www.youtube.com/my_videos_edit?video_id=SLAA-4VSfto 
 

Clarion HX-D1 (année ???)


----------



## [email protected]'go

*Les Clarion DXZ :*
Clarion DXZ 738rmp (2003)
*La notice:* http://narbi.free.fr/manuels/Autoradios - Proc/Clarion/DXZ738RMP.pdf
 

Clarion DXZ 768rmp (2006)
*vidéo:* Clarion DXZ 768rmp - YouTube
3 paires de RCA, pas de DSP possible, réglages précaires
*La notice:* http://www.clarion.com/eur/product_manual/D_H/DXZ768RMP-FRA.pdf
 

Clarion DXZ 928r, DXZ 928r (2002)*x* (*x* = couleur noire)
Video du 928r en plein action: https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=2F05Qf8G5WY#!
 

Clarion DRZ 9255 ou HX-D2 (2004)




Clarion DXZ 958rmp (2005)
Lecteur CD et CD compact (8cm), 3 paires de RCA, entrée RCA externe, écran tactile, Dolby Prologic 2 (5.1), actif, déca ET VSE
Music Catcher (excellent)*: enregistrement de musiques dans la mémoire de la source 266mn en HQ ou 354mn en LP (lecture longue.... bof!!)
Élargissement de l'image du champ sonore sur HP avants/ arrières, arrières/ avants, centre (avant)/ HP avants
*La notice:* http://www.clarion.com/eur/product_manual/D_H/DXZ958RMC_02-066-Fra_1st.pdf
*Video Youtube:*
- clarion DXZ958 en Caraudi'home - YouTube )
- DSCN2561.AVI - YouTube 
- DSCN2739.AVI - YouTube
 

Clarion CZ 702 (2012)


----------



## [email protected]'go

Les accessoires Clarion: Prise C-BUS (fiche ronde)/ prise CeNET (fiche carrée):
à l'arrivée du CeNET, les sources portaient la référence "z" (9575R*z*, 960R*z*...)
Les 1/2 premiers chiffres indiquent le nombre de CD possibles dans le magasin: 635 = 6CD, 1255 = 12CD, existe en version 18CD
Le dernier chiffre: un 4 = pas optique; le 5 = optique
 

Les accessoires Clarion: Changeur CDC 634 (prise C-Bus)
 

Les accessoires Clarion: Changeur CDC 635 (1997, prise C-Bus et optique)


Les accessoires Clarion: Changeur CDC 1235 (1997, prise C-Bus et optique)





Les accessoires Clarion: Changeur CDC 1255z (1999, prise CeNET et optique)
 

Les accessoires Clarion: boîtier Ipod EA1251 (prise CeNet)
*La notice:* http://www.clarion.com/fr/fr/MungoBlobs/516/281/EA1251-FR.pdf


----------



## [email protected]'go

Les accessoires Clarion: processeur 959e, 1993, sortie Optique



Les accessoires Clarion: processeur DPH7100 (prise C-BUS) 1995
 

Les accessoires Clarion: processeur DPH7300 (1997, prise C-BUS)
 

Les accessoires Clarion: processeur DPH9300 (1997, prise C-BUS)




Les accessoires Clarion: processeur DPH7500z (prise CeNet)
 

Les accessoires Clarion: processeur DPH910 (prise CeNet)
*La notice:* http://www.clarion.com/us/en/MungoBlobs/352/321/DPH910.pdf
 

Les accessoires Clarion: processeur DPH913 (prise CeNet)
 

Les accessoires Clarion: télécommande RCB048


Les accessoires Clarion: télécommande RCB147-600 (2001)



Les accessoires Clarion: Les câbles Optique
ATTENTION, fiche grise pour la transmission et noire pour la réception
2 types de fiches existent: les Old (diamètre de 10mm) et les nouveaux (diamètre de 9mm)
Juste pour aider:
DCA005-600: nouveau vers nouveau
DCA006-600: Old vers nouveau
DCA007-600: nouveau vers Old
DCA008-600: idem DCA005-600 sauf 1m5 de longueur
A NOTER: les câble McIntosh correspondent à la gamme Clarion DCA001!

Les accessoires Clarion: câble optique DCA 001


Les accessoires Clarion: câble optique DCA 006-600


----------



## JuiceMan88

Wow Chris! Thank you for sharing the photos. Some awesome items you have!


----------



## [email protected]'go

thousand thanks JM88

I've got too a collection Pioneer, Alpine, Sony, Nakamichi... and others....


----------



## smgreen20

My new best friend, Chris. 

When I get home I'm going to pm you. Got some Qs for you.


----------



## [email protected]'go

I'm French........


Clarion's brother:
McIntosh MX401
Platine CD/ CD 8cm, 2 paires de RCA, Tuner Europe et US, pilote Changeur
*vidéo:* McIntosh MX401 video - YouTube
 

McIntosh MX4000/ MDA4000
2 paires de RCA, bass/ treeble. Plan d'installation: vignette ci-dessous

vidéo ici: McIntosh MX4000 avec MDA4000 - YouTube et McIntosh MX4000 avec MDA4000 - YouTube
 

Les accessoires McIntosh: Changeur McIntosh MCD 410 (20 bits) C-BUS
Lourd: 8,5kg!!


----------



## smgreen20

It wont let me PM you so, 

I have to ask, I'd hate myself if I didn't, but

Would you be willing to sell me your second DRX9375RW face? I have two units and one has a bad face and I don't have ANY "wood grain" faces. I have a set of 6 1/2" comps with "wood grain" tweeters. 

Is there any way you could scan and either mail or email me a copy of the DSP-959E manual? Mine is in no way as prestine as yours is, but I don't have, and can't find, a manual for it. 

I consider myself as having one of the biggest/nicest Clarion collections that I know of, but yours makes me jealous. I'm loving all of the "wood grain" faces you have and some of the other, yet same, HU's. It's the model numbers I like. I have a DXZ925, yours has a white face (mine's black) and yours is also numbered DXZ928R. I have a DRX9676, yours is DRX960RZ. 

I also see you have the new CZ702*E*, that's the HU I am currently running, but mine doesn't have the *E*, for European model.


----------



## [email protected]'go

What is a PM???
I repeat, I'm french et I don't understand all your forum's language!

yes, the reference in Europe and in USA, are differents


----------



## [email protected]'go

Be careful, the woody face are Fragile
no connection!!!!!!
all this face (9375 and 9575!) are this problem!!!


----------



## smgreen20

PM = private message.

If you click on a persons username, options will appear.


----------



## [email protected]'go

OUCHHHH

YESSSSS, of course


I'm doing it now


----------



## smgreen20

You figured it out I see.


----------



## [email protected]'go

cooooooooooool


----------



## smgreen20

I was going to do something similar, but the wife said that the monstrosity I built was not coming in the house. It wasn't going to stay in the garage either, so I had to pitch it out.


----------



## [email protected]'go

a video: Clarion 959

Clarion DSP959E - YouTube


----------



## smgreen20

Thank you for that, I've played with mine I just don't have the manual and yours, like I said, is in prestine condition.


----------



## JuiceMan88

That MX401 is so sexy


----------



## ADCS-1

Dang, i miss my 928 (925), best sounding HU i ever had, besides the ADCS-1. The difference of 925/928 is only the color, the european model has aluminium grey, and the US-only was black. IIRC, the 925/928 was the first HU with DTS-decoding?

Chris, if you ever want to sell your 928, let me know, looking for one to wifes car.


----------



## [email protected]'go

JuiceMan88 said:


> That MX401 is so sexy



The MX401 is not a very good HU!! It's the first McIntosh HU and very very similar at some Clarion and not a Top Clarion!!!


----------



## [email protected]'go

ADCS-1 said:


> Dang, i miss my 928 (925), best sounding HU i ever had, besides the ADCS-1. The difference of 925/928 is only the color, the european model has aluminium grey, and the US-only was black. IIRC, the 925/928 was the first HU with DTS-decoding?
> 
> Chris, if you ever want to sell your 928, let me know, looking for one to wifes car.


Not my best HU!!
I prefer my HX-D1, D2 and DRX9255.... in Clarion
Pio ODR is better too, Sony C910 too

Yes, I think, it's a first DTS Clarion
In France, we have The DXZ928 (2002) aluminium grey and 928x in Black
There is also, the DXZ938 (2003), very similar at the 928

I don't sell this HU, I'm looking for an other


----------



## WestCo

smgreen20 said:


> I did actually start a Clarion thread, but put it in the general section as it isn't limited to just OS.
> 
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...8-clarion-corner-qs-comments-postem-here.html
> 
> 
> 
> But.. Here is a list of just my Clarion collection,
> 
> HU:
> 8825RT
> CD5000
> CAL1000
> 5632CD
> CDC6500R
> ADCS-1
> 7770
> 6770
> 5780CD
> 5780CD/CL
> RAX310D#R
> DRX8275R
> ARX9270
> DRX9375r
> DRX9375r
> DRX7475
> DRX9575Rz
> Atup PC 310
> DRX9675z
> DRX9675z
> HX-D10
> HX-D10
> DXZ815MP This one just added, 8/4/13
> XDZ716
> DXZ615
> DXZ925
> CZ702
> 
> 
> CD Changers:
> CDC1205
> CDC1205
> CDC605
> CDC605
> CDC605
> CDC635
> CDC635
> CDD655Tz
> CDC655z
> DCZ625
> DCZ625
> 
> DSP/Processors:
> DSP-959E
> 920EQ
> 920EQ#R
> EQH5100
> EQH5100
> DPH7100
> DPH9100
> DPH9300
> DPH7500z
> DPH7500z
> DPH7500z
> DPH7500z Just added another one on 8/4/13
> DPH910
> BCX100
> 
> Amps:
> 1800A
> A007-w
> A1200
> A1200
> A540
> 601A
> APA4200
> APA4160
> APA5241
> APA4320
> APX400.4M
> 
> Speakers:
> SEPO61
> SEC571
> SRS1600
> SRC4650
> SRC5752
> SSS601
> SSS601
> SE2500
> 
> Subs:
> SEW5107
> SSW1200
> 
> Miscellaneous:
> DSH920S
> VRN1100
> VRN1100
> DRB5177CL (face)


Awesome collection... but where is the drz9255??? lol


----------



## smgreen20

In due time, I will have a 9255. The wife understands my collecting but she prefers not knowing the price I pay for things. If she knew what I paid for my NIB ADCS-1, I probably wouldn't be able to collect anymore. I'm thinking some time in 2014 I'll have one or both a DRX and DRZ.


----------



## [email protected]'go

ADCS-1 said:


> Dang, i miss my 928 (925), best sounding HU i ever had, besides the ADCS-1.


test a DXZ958, similar sound of a DXZ928 (925)!

new toy in place this morning....delivered by the postman
: Cool:: Cool:: Cool:: Cool:


----------



## [email protected]'go




----------



## ADCS-1

Chris; PIONEER? :O Maybe a personal issue for me, but i`m proud of never ever having a Pioneer product in any of mine cars.  Those things goes BEEP when you look hard at them. lol

I also had 2 958`s, both having issues with the CD transport. Shure, they got some heavy use 15-16 hrs/day (VW transporters, had a transport company), so i sold them far to cheap and installed some Alpines.


----------



## ADCS-1

Chris, since you is located in France, the shipping would not kill you. I have found some nice components in Germany, some 928 drop in now and then. 
Clarion Cd eBay Kleinanzeigen

Do there`s somehow equal in France? I`m searching all over for 1 XDA-card and a DPAA for my Adcs-1 to make it 100% complete.


----------



## smgreen20

ADCS-1 said:


> I`m searching all over for 1 XDA-card


Nooo, 3! 

I need 2, 




So here are the DSPs I meant to post earlier this week.

1 of 4 DPH7500z's










A 920EQ "Black box" I got seperately 








And the Control face I found on ebay seperately, set complete









EQH5100









EQX-7, generously donated- many thanks









MY DSP-959E, not as nice as Chris'









DPH9300, had this since 1998









My $5.00 DPH9100, was sold as "For parts, not working"- works 100%









2 of 4 DPH7500z's









DPH7100, this came in a set along with the DSP-959E









920EQ (2 of 2) along with the extra control face now with the other black box









DPH7500z, 3 of 4









DPH910









I apparently don't have a pic of the 4 of 4 DPH7500z ????

Tomorrow if I have time, I'll post the speakers/subs I have.
My oldest just got her drivers license and the Jeep Grand Cherokee she received doesn't have a radio in it so I managed to find her a Clarion (go figure) DXZ615 that I'll be putting in.


----------



## smgreen20

ADCS-1 said:


> Clarion Cd eBay Kleinanzeigen



Why do you hate me? Look what your link is leading me to.....
I want one......
Cd Wechseller clarion cdc1805 in Nordrhein-Westfalen - Bad Driburg | Weitere Audio & Hifi Komponenten gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen


A few other things I've found too.


----------



## smgreen20

Screw it!

I can't remember the model number to these, 4 " point source" 









SET160, NIB









SE2500, NIB

















SRS1600, NIB- Wood grain tweeters









































SRC4650 4x6 plates









SRC5752 5x7 plates









SSW1200

















SSS601, 1 of 2 sets









SEW5107, NIB


----------



## ADCS-1

That german site can be a hidden goldmine for us.  Some ARX 9170`s, lots of cd changers, and other good stuff.


----------



## [email protected]'go

even if it is the Clarion chapter ....

Here is a rarity: Pioneer ODR 1, 1993, with the RS-P50!






with his brother... The (rare too) RS-K1


: Cool:


----------



## smgreen20

ADCS-1 said:


> That german site can be a hidden goldmine for us.  Some ARX 9170`s, lots of cd changers, and other good stuff.


That was one of the things I saw that I wanted. A lot of CD655Tz's on there too. Those aren't that common here.


----------



## JuiceMan88

Here's most of my Clarion stuff. One 6770 and three 7770s. All work perfect except the 7770 on the top left corner. It's actually a brand new old stock unit but was dropped during installation circa 96 so it won't read And CD's gonna try to get it repaired soon. All the others work so smoothly though. These things seem to have one of the best built transports I've seen as far as long term reliability. 

Second pic is some of the NOS accessories/parts I've collected to go along with them. A remote, wiring harness, cages, optical cable, 7770 face..... I have several other parts as well and a factory service manual for the 6770/7770 models.


----------



## [email protected]'go

the accessories is NIB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
: CoolgleamA: 

Wonderful!!


----------



## JuiceMan88

[email protected]'go said:


> the accessories is NIB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> : CoolgleamA:
> 
> Wonderful!!


Thank you sir! That ODR setup you have is beautiful and definitely very rare!


----------



## smgreen20

Juice, IF you ever decide to sell one of those 7770s, working or not  , I'd love to have a second one for backup or parts.


----------



## boom_squid_2

How rare are tHe apa4300hx amps?


----------



## JuiceMan88

smgreen20 said:


> Juice, IF you ever decide to sell one of those 7770s, working or not  , I'd love to have a second one for backup or parts.


Will do. I seem to part with stuff rather quickly. I just enjoy the hunt I guess.


----------



## CK1991

Found my high powered clarion cd player


----------



## smgreen20

Here's a piece I didn't know existed, a Clarion (ADDZEST) amp bridge link. 



















And here it is put together.


----------



## [email protected]'go

ouchhhhh rare!!


----------



## SilkySlim

What great amps too.
So has anyone had the cd transport/tracking noise from their cz702's? This is such a great piece for the money but it drives me crazy I've heard it on three separate pieces. Just that clicking in the background. I wish they wouldn't limit the calibration options so much on the other more basic modes t/a and crossover points. Anyway other than that very solid great D/A, solid Bluetooth, iPod/USB integration. Very nice indeed.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkySlim

But I will purchase a drx9255 as soon as I find one. I guess I'll be joining the clarion lovers group too. Thanks guys.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## smgreen20

No tracking noises from mine. 

My only complaint is that it's fregin' slow at loading anything. CD, USB.... Other then that, I love it. I don't use the built in eq except to trouble shoot problem areas then I go to my DQS and input the change there.


----------



## [email protected]'go

new processor in my collection 







With his brothers DPH Clarion


on optical


DSP OK


----------



## smgreen20

Sweet. I miss my 9175. Was stolen on Nov 11th 1998. A date I'm not sure I'll ever forget.


----------



## [email protected]'go

just an HX-D2..... my DRZ 9255 

Clarion HXD2 - YouTube


----------



## Tim635

Hi! This is my Clarion collection from Russia

Addzest & Clarion DXZ955/958








Addzest DXZ945








Addzest DXZ925 + MiniDisc deck MSZ715








MiniDisc Addzest MRX960z (with digital input)








Addzest HX-D10








Addzest DRX740z








Addzest DRX6375
















CD changer Addzest DCZ925








Also, I've got a couple of Clarion amps - APA4200G & APA2150G, awesome Clarion HX-D2, great speaker set 1780HX and DXZ788...




built-in Mazda3 factory CD


----------



## thebigjimsho

smgreen20 said:


> Sweet. I miss my 9175. Was stolen on Nov 11th 1998. A date I'm not sure I'll ever forget.


I had a 9170 since I still used tapes. Had that stolen in '99. Maybe by the same guy? 9170/12 disc changer/7100...


----------



## smgreen20

If they were stolen by the same guy, he sure gets around. Lol
I scored a deal last year, I managed to get an 8.5/10 9170, 9375 and a DPH5100 for $40+ shipping. Everything works. 

Tim, welcome. 
Nice collection. The 740z is the only unit you have that I can't find the U.S. counterpart.


----------



## Tim635

boom_squid_2 said:


> How rare are tHe apa4300hx amps?


Sometimes it appears on yahoo auction.


smgreen20 said:


> Tim, welcome.
> Nice collection. The 740z is the only unit you have that I can't find the U.S. counterpart.


Thanks! I bought it on yahoo about year ago.


----------



## smgreen20

If you find a 4300HX in good shape for under $350, GET IT! I want one so bad and I've head and few offers, but in most cases, I didn't have the funds at the time and the other the person was selling 3 of them as a set.


----------



## Tim635

More images from my collection
Speaker set Addzest 1780HX








Amp Addzest APA2150G








Subwoofer Addzest SRM3090 (Clarion SRM3091)


----------



## thebigjimsho

Stupid forums!

I just bought a 9375 for no reason except that it was cheap. $30 and I still have my 9255. I don't even have an appropriate car to install these in...


----------



## smgreen20

I hear you. Been there, still do it.


----------



## CK1991

got a box for a clarion drx9250r (had a pioneer DSP in it)....does that count for OS clarion? LOL (and in case anyones wondering, its not in good shape)


----------



## smgreen20

You have a picture of that box? I can't recall ever hearing/seeing a 9250.


----------



## Prime mova

1997 Clarion Website


----------



## smgreen20

Thank you for that link.


----------



## Prime mova

smgreen20 said:


> Thank you for that link.


My pleasure


----------



## carlton jones

a lot of old school clarion units have popped up on ebay lately addzest HX-D1, VRX925VD
DXZ615, Addzest DRX9255, DRZ9255 x(3)


----------



## carlton jones

smgreen20 what is your take on the 6770 i'm thinking a bout buying one. also for the clarion lovers there is a DRX9375r on ebay also


----------



## JuiceMan88

carlton jones said:


> a lot of old school clarion units have popped up on ebay lately addzest HX-D1, VRX925VD
> DXZ615, Addzest DRX9255, DRZ9255 x(3)


Very nice looking 6770 on there right now too


----------



## carlton jones

yeah i thought about it but i have enough units in my closet i'm not using now. just waiting on a dph910 to show up again.


----------



## CK1991

Just wondering, what makes an addzest product different from a clarion product? And is addzest a line made by clarion, or is it clarion products which are purchased by a different company and modified? Just wondering since before joining DIYMA, I didn't know addzest even existed.


----------



## carlton jones

Addzest are clarion products marketed in japan before 2005


----------



## [email protected]'go

carlton jones said:


> yeah i thought about it but i have enough units in my closet i'm not using now. just waiting on a dph910 to show up again.


Yes, a very good processor, this DPH910:

 

a few DPH Clarion.....


----------



## carlton jones

Stock piling for a rainy day huh lol


----------



## [email protected]'go

carlton jones said:


> Stock piling for a rainy day huh lol


No No, for Everyday









.......


----------



## smgreen20

6770 was my first ever HU. It's a no whistles HU, but a great HU all the same. 
Iwas just offered me yesterday just don't have the funds currently. 

I saw a DPH910 on eBay about 2 weeks ago. Sold pretty quick.


----------



## JuiceMan88

carlton jones said:


> yeah i thought about it but i have enough units in my closet i'm not using now. just waiting on a dph910 to show up again.


Wish I'd known! I sold a BNIB one that was just missing it's mounting screws and manual last week on ol' FEEbay for $80


----------



## theeaudioboy

Prime mova said:


> There's been loads of Clarion HU's & amps listed on the main thread, so here's one for Clarion.
> 
> These are from my first car audio build back in c1997



Nice ! love these Clarion mids I have 3x sets ! heres a pic of one set not being used !!!


http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=49180&stc=1&d=1382917587


----------



## theeaudioboy

here is a fraction of my Clarion cd players !!!



http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...ent.php?attachmentid=49186&stc=1&d=1382952567


----------



## theeaudioboy

I have in my Clarion cd player collection =

1x DRX9255 99' 
3x DRX9375r 
2x DRX7475
2x DRX6475
1x DRX9575Rz
3x DRX9675z 2x 01' 1x 2000'
1x HX-D10 black face plate scratched got blue !
2x DRZ835mp
1x DRZ735mp
2x DRZ945mp 1x 03' 1x 04'
1x DRZ845mp
1x DRZ955mc
1x DRZ865mp

I also have 2x cassette players left !!..:surprised:

1x ARX7470
1x ARX7570z


----------



## theeaudioboy

oh a few other Clarion items,
Amps=
2x APA4400g 98'
1x APA2150g 98'
4x APA4203 99'
2x APA2103 99'

Crossovers = 
3x MCD360 

Subs =
4x SRM3904 15"s
4x SRM3004 12"s
2x SRM2504 10"s
4x SRM2004 8"s
2x SRM3091 12"s purplish cones !

Speakers = 
3x SRS1622 6.5" comp.
2x SRS1322 5.25" comp.
2x SRR6952 6x9" 3-way
2x SRC1622 6.5" coax.
1x SRC922 3.5" coax.
2x SRS1691 6.5" comp. purplish cones !


----------



## smgreen20

Someone's giving me a run for my money for Clarion gear.


----------



## JuiceMan88

Both of these are brand new in box. 

CDC605 optical capable changer and a DRX6175. Just added to my collection today.


----------



## JuiceMan88

theeaudioboy said:


> oh a few other Clarion items,
> Amps=
> 2x APA4400g 98'
> 1x APA2150g 98'
> 4x APA4203 99'
> 2x APA2103 99'


I would love to see some pics of those amps! Especially the 4400s!


----------



## smgreen20

Theaudioboy, any changers in the collection? You definitely have more amps/subs from clarion then I do.


----------



## theeaudioboy

smgreen20 said:


> Theaudioboy, any changers in the collection? You definitely have more amps/subs from clarion then I do.



NO sadly I don't anymore I sold the only 2x CD changers I had to my Ex girlfriends dad ! but im working on a trade for some more old school Clarion subs !? a friends older brother has a few he found in storage !? I believe there from around the mid 90's !? with dome shape dust caps ! I haven't seen them yet ! just going by what he told me !!! but Im hoping he will make a trade he has a least 8 he said !!??


----------



## smgreen20

I want pics, I might be interested as well IF I have the money and the two of you are willing to let me play too. 

Founda nice clarion bundle on eBay I want but at the moment, I don't have enough funds.


----------



## Tim635

theeaudioboy said:


> oh a few other Clarion items,
> Amps=
> 2x APA4400g 98'
> 1x APA2150g 98'


Nice amps! I have pair of 2150G & just one 4200G. I try to find the 4400G but there is no result yet.


----------



## [email protected]'go

a DXZ 928 video:

clarion dxz928r - YouTube


----------



## Face Chicken

I love old clarion so much i had to join to get in on the discussion....anyone got a copy of the old sales brochures they had back in the 90s? I have had quite a bit of clarion equipment in the past and looking to recoop some of my collection from over the years.


----------



## Face Chicken

Ok, maybe you guys can help...i got a DRX9275L that everything functions on perfectly....one problem...it doesnt read CDs...i took it apart and cleaned the lense properly but still nothing....any thoughts? Also, i have a cd changer that i was going to hook to it and run CDs through but i cant find my magazine for it and i dont want to spend $40 plus on that certain auction site thats popular....are there any alternatives that work or does someone have one cheap?


----------



## smgreen20

Go here Clarion DRX9275L Parts and Accessories

Get a new CD mechanism for just over $43.00
Shippingis about $12.00


----------



## smgreen20

Oh, and welcome to the site.


----------



## Face Chicken

Thanks for the welcome


----------



## Face Chicken

Seeing that your a Clarion hoarder, my brother says he has a DVH920 still in the box and wanted to know if you wanted to trade anything for it or had any interest in it....he is looking for old school stuff to put in his Grand National


----------



## smgreen20

Always interested, not much on my end for trade. What is it he's primarily looking for? Comps/subs/amps......


----------



## Face Chicken

Here's a pic of the few other things he just dug out of his closet


----------



## Face Chicken

He has a bunch of old school stuff he keeps hoarding and wont let me have....
As far as what he wants for any of it, i will have to ask him for sure tomorrow when i see him next


----------



## Face Chicken

And here is the 920 and his other amps

cant believe the 920 is still in the plastic :laugh:


----------



## boostedbuick

I guess I will register and post....

The dvh920 is mine as well as the other 2 processors. The dph910 has been used for testing purposes so its not considered "new" and I plan to use it with my 7575z (or my 6575z) in my daily driver, along with about half of the amps you see. 

The 7500 processor I was going to use with the OTHER headunit in my OTHER turbo buick but quite frankly it would only be temporary, as I'd really like to get away from being cornered into a Clarion headunit, especially in the good car. So truthfully, either or both of those processors are available as long as I either trade for a different standalone processor or get a good chunk of money towards another processor. Stuff is stored in closets all over my house, I keep trying to fight the audio addiction but it keeps kicking my @$$. And my brother isnt helping. This isnt even all of the clarion stuff I have, let alone all the audio in general, that was just the main closet of "goodies". We work at a car dealership and their policy is that we can keep anything that comes in a trade in as long as it has a good working audio system in it when it leaves (I really love those people that leave the original radio in the trunk for me LOL). I'm running out of places to put stuff, so when I see a thread with someone that will obviously appreciate a brand new processor, I'm interested in sending one or 2 to a new home. I'm not greedy but I'm also not planning on giving them away. SO, trades or offers considered. 

I didn't remove them from the foam today but I'm fairly certain that the 920 and the 7500 are still sealed plastic, never used. The cables haven't ever been untied, the baggies of stuff are still sealed, etc.

bob


----------



## Face Chicken

good, you registered...i dont have to be the middle man anymore


----------



## smgreen20

Pm me on what you'd like in trade or $$ for the 920 and the 7500.


----------



## Face Chicken

Went digging in the basement last night, through some old boxes and found these.....forgot i had them......everything is in them (including plastics) except the wiring and actual units 

The monitor even had the screen cleaner (its open and dried up though :laugh: )

TTX7101 tv tuner
VMA6481 5.8 inch LCD monitor


----------



## Face Chicken

and, after some thought, I remember who i sold it all too....might give him a call and see if he still has it ad would like to get rid of it :evilgrin:


----------



## theeaudioboy

JuiceMan88 said:


> I would love to see some pics of those amps! Especially the 4400s!





smgreen20 said:


> I want pics, I might be interested as well IF I have the money and the two of you are willing to let me play too.
> 
> Founda nice clarion bundle on eBay I want but at the moment, I don't have enough funds.




I have most of my amps and subs buried in a 5' x 9' walk in closet !!!..
last time It took me a couple of hours to clear out most of the closet 
it is filled wall to wall and to the door ! and almost to the ceiling !!!...

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/att






















achment.php?attachmentid=49861&stc=1&d=1385801310


----------



## [email protected]'go

last arrival



with all accessories












and a rare DSP959










.../...


----------



## smgreen20

Chris, is there any way to get a copy via mail, email/pdf of the owners manual to the DSP-959E? I would be ever so grateful.


----------



## [email protected]'go

Yes, give me your mail via MP, smgreen

I'll send it tomorrow, in english language and in pdf format


----------



## smgreen20

Many thanks.


----------



## [email protected]'go

Here, it is done
it is in your mailbox, smgreen

I added the factory service manual


----------



## smgreen20

Chris, you are the man. Thank you very much.


----------



## ATOMICTECH62

A few years ago I listed a lot of my clarion stuff I wasnt using on Ebay.I made 1 listing for all of it thinking I would get a good price for it.Well,I didnt.When the auction ended it sold for $127.It was the first time I thought about just refunding the money but didnt want the negative feedback.Here is the list.

1-DRX9375-I bought it new,everything included.
1-RDC1235 -I bought it new,2 cartridges included.
1-DPH9300-I bought it new.
1-DPH5100-used
2-Fiber optic cables-I bought both new but only used 1,other one was NIB
1-extra remote control-used
1-extra DRX9375 face-used
1-extra changer cartridge-used

I have always wondered if it was someone on this forum that got them.


----------



## smgreen20

Sounds familiar but sadly it wasn't me that bought it all.


----------



## tbrooks

Hey guys! LOVE the site! I work with RPM Magazine and we are building a 2006 Mustang GT Pro Street car. Pro street enjoyed its heyday in the late 80's and early 90's, back when I was an installer at a shop that dealt Clarion. I had a 7770 and a 920eq. I regretted selling it from the moment I did, especially the 920eq. In order to tie into the old school influences on the build, I have been looking for a 920eq for about two weeks now with no luck. Anyone on here have one in good shape you'd be willing to part with? I will mention you by name in the build article when I install the interior and sound system  PM me if you have one or know someone who does...it will go to a great home and is destined for tons of media coverage!


----------



## smgreen20

Your lucky day, I was toying with the idea of selling one of my 2 920EQ's to get the DSP-959E on eBay right now. With your offer I'm considering the thought to go ahead and do it. PM me your cell/contact number. Asap.


----------



## smgreen20

Of course..... I go to do the but it now on that DSP-959E and within the last hour, someone else bought it. PM me regardless, we'll talk.


----------



## tbrooks

smgreen20 said:


> Of course..... I go to do the but it now on that DSP-959E and within the last hour, someone else bought it. PM me regardless, we'll talk.


Wow! Small world, I guess. I just bought it as a backup! Gladly trade you once I get the ebay unit and confirm it is as advertised.


----------



## silver6

This threat is bring them memories back! I remember seeing the ADDZEST stuff in Japan Years ago.


----------



## [email protected]'go

silver6 said:


> This threat is bring them memories back! I remember seeing the ADDZEST stuff in Japan Years ago.



like this DRX9255??





???


----------



## [email protected]'go

I found some vintage Clarion's catalogs


1997:







The 2 models: DRX 9375R and RW (Woody)







1999:





The 2 models:


... sorry for this picture...


2000: USA




But in Europe the DRX 9675 is DRX 960


----------



## [email protected]'go




----------



## smgreen20

I'm jealous of that sign.

And again, thanks for the user/repair manuals. After receiving it out realized how much of in undertaking out was. Many thanks.


----------



## [email protected]'go

Found near away from home





listening tonight




not bad

it makes music


----------



## [email protected]'go

smgreen20 said:


> And again, thanks for the user/repair manuals. After receiving it out realized how much of in undertaking out was. Many thanks.



not hesitate to ask


----------



## [email protected]'go

I made a video of Clarion DSP959, if you want smgreen


Clarion DSP959E - YouTube


----------



## sinister-kustoms

I posted this in the OS Showoff thread, but nevertheless - here's my JDM spec HX-D20L and M52715 Mini-Dic player.



Can anyone please tell me if the EQH5100 processor with work with the D20L?
I don't suppose anyone has a copy of the manual on hand?


----------



## smgreen20

The 5100 will not work with the D20L. The D20L is CeNet based and the 5100 is C-bus based, two totally different hookups and controls, sorry. I don't recall of I have a manual for the 5100 or not, I'll look. 

That mini disc player is sweet. Never seen one like that, that model/style wasn't available here is the US. That's a nice piece.


----------



## [email protected]'go

If you have this accessory: 





but I think it is for the 6 cd changer only


----------



## smgreen20

That is correct, for changers only.


----------



## linkbeat

I ran across this thread in Google and had to sign up for an account. I thought I was a loner when it came to being an old school Clarion fan. Some cool stuff in here guys. I'll post a few pics of my stuff when I get a chance.


----------



## smgreen20

No time like the present, hurry up, chop chop! 

Welcome to the site. I'm the official clarion guru and I approved this message.


----------



## smgreen20

Here's a link for you too, all clarion. 

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...8-clarion-corner-qs-comments-postem-here.html


----------



## [email protected]'go

sinister-kustoms said:


>


your CD changer is not a good reference

a CDC 635 is better

CAUTION: you must choose the right model for the optical cable


----------



## smgreen20

Chris, you confused me man, 
The CD change is not a good reference for what? 
The 634 (picture above) is essentially the same as the 635.
And... where did the optical cable come from in this conversation? 

I'm not trying to be a jerk, please don't take it that way. Just wondering if I missed something somewhere.


----------



## [email protected]'go

Sorry Smgreen

Perhaps, may be I have misunderstood

I took photo


Top: CDC 634
under: CDC 635
under again: CDC 1255


----------



## smgreen20

Gottcha. I knew there was a difference between the 634/635 just didn't know what, I can now see it's the addition of fiber optic. With those 2 being C-bus and the 1255 being CeNet.


----------



## [email protected]'go

no!! smgreen!

you knew it!!

be careful to the optical cable between C-Bus hardware and CE-net  

there are 6 distinct references, or 3 depending on cable length

I lived!!


----------



## sinister-kustoms

[email protected]'go said:


> If you have this accessory:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I think it is for the 6 cd changer only





smgreen20 said:


> That is correct, for changers only.


So there's no way the 5100 will talk to the D20L through the RCB-138-600?
There just happens to be one I can get my hands on if it will work.


----------



## smgreen20

Nope, CD changers only.


----------



## [email protected]'go

and only 6 cd changer!!


----------



## sinister-kustoms

Damn, nevermind! Well I had to bench an old Alpine amp today, so figured I'd fire up the D20L and M52715 for you guys


----------



## [email protected]'go

goooooood

Just a question: what difference between HX-D10 and HX-D20

These models have not been imported in France / Europe ...


----------



## sinister-kustoms

There are only a couple of differences that I know of. The first being the obvious gold vs. charcoal face plate, but the main one is that the D20L isn't a 'dead-head' like the D10 - it has it's own built-in amplifier section.

I've never had a D10 to do an A/B comparison though, so there may be more.

So which DSP should I be on the lookout for to use with the D20?


----------



## [email protected]'go

thank you for the information

for your DSP:

Clarion DPH 7500z, DPH 910, DPH 913 for example


----------



## [email protected]'go

just a video with a Clarion DRX960rz 

double of US version of the DRX 9675 but with a HX-D10 motor

Amps? µ Dimension 20vs

Clarion DRX 960rz sur µ dimension - YouTube


----------



## ZombieHunter85

I have a working apa4160 amplifier and a 4120 amplifier up for sale! If anyone is interested I will work on getting pics, but both are in excellent condition, hardly any scratches and they work! the 4120 looks almost new.


----------



## ZombieHunter85

Also have a pro audio cd changer I will sell on the cheap 6disk with cable


----------



## [email protected]'go

A video with my DRX 9255 (1996)

Clarion DRX 9255 sur µ dimension et PPi 21400 - YouTube
with CD changer CDC1235 (1997)

And a tutorial about it: Clarion DRX 9255, célèbre pour longtemps*!!


----------



## smgreen20

Any day now I should have an A2000 to share.


----------



## sinister-kustoms

I figured I'd better pick up this EQH5100. Don't have a unit to control it, but for $25 I would have been crazy to pass it up. BNIB with the wrapping still on it!




Am I correct in thinking this will work with a DRX9255?


----------



## [email protected]'go

sinister-kustoms said:


> Am I correct in thinking this will work with a DRX9255?


No, impossible!! a 9255 have need nothing else!!! just a changer CD if you want..




sinister-kustoms said:


> I figured I'd better pick up this EQH5100. Don't have a unit to control it, but for $25 I would have been crazy to pass it up. BNIB with the wrapping still on it!


for a DRX9175/ 9375 for example but not for a 9575... (Ce-Net connect)


----------



## sinister-kustoms

[email protected]'go said:


> No, impossible!! a 9255 have need nothing else!!! just a changer CD if you want..


So the DRX9255 has the same DSP abilities as the DRZ9522??


----------



## [email protected]'go

sinister-kustoms said:


> So the DRX9255 has the same DSP abilities as the DRZ9522??


95*22*??????????????? 

DRX = C-Bus
DRZ = Ce-Net


----------



## smgreen20

. $25 is an awesome price for that. For the most part the DRX/DRZ are the same, just different hook up. CeNet vs C-bus.


----------



## [email protected]'go

smgreen20 said:


> For the most part the DRX/DRZ are the same, just different hook up. CeNet vs C-bus.


are you sure????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????

... I'm don't agree about you !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected]'go

do you speak about DRX vs DRZ 9255?


----------



## sinister-kustoms

[email protected]'go said:


> 95*22*???????????????
> 
> DRX = C-Bus
> DRZ = Ce-Net


Opps, got the numbers transposed. 9255 is what I meant!


----------



## [email protected]'go

this is what I understood.................


----------



## [email protected]'go

look this....

Clarion DRX 9255, célèbre pour longtemps !!


----------



## smgreen20

DRX is C-bus, DRZ is CeNet. 

I wanted to think there was something changed/added to the DRZ. Can't remember fully.


----------



## [email protected]'go

same appearance

but..... not even inside!!!

completely different, really!!


----------



## sinister-kustoms

So does the DRX have the same processing abilities as the DRZ? 4-way active etc?


----------



## [email protected]'go

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

DRX... Clarion DRX 9255 sur µ dimension et PPi 21400 - YouTube

DRZ.... have got a processor!!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=36C7bIu3U1E

be careful, new optical cable in 2004


----------



## sinister-kustoms

Can you tell me why the DRX isn't compatible with the EQH5100. They're both C-bus based, no?


----------



## [email protected]'go

YES

connect it!!!

Yes too, C-Bus connexion!! and??????

and??????

the 9255 recognizes your EQH????

hummmm, no...


----------



## smgreen20

Just because it's C-bus based doesn't mean it'll work, it will not control any of the add on processors. It doesn't have the function settings, or command promts to do so.


----------



## [email protected]'go

+++++++++++++++++++++++++ 1 smgreen!!!!


----------



## sinister-kustoms

Thanks guys. Oh well, it's nice to have in the collection anyway


----------



## smgreen20

The more I think back to it, the processor connections aren't even C-bus. They look the same as in they'reboth rround, but the plugs are different. The processors connection I believe is a bit smaller then the C-bus.


----------



## [email protected]'go

no!!


----------



## Big T

Hey I have a DRX 9255. I pulled it out of the cabnet a couple of months ago to use it in my truck I compeat USACi and IASCA SQ with. I hooked it up and bench tested it because I remembered it had an issue reading some CDs is why we stored it. It powered up and played flawlessly evecpt sometimes the spendle motor wouldnt spin and it shipped. I talked to Clarion and they said they would replace the CD Mech (not alailable at PacParts but they stated they had in stock) and go thru it andd tweek it back to factory specs for 115.00. So I ordered a new wiring harness, nose peice and trim bezel for the install. Had th trim bezel molded to the dash and Hydro Dipped to match the wood grain for the OEM trim. I sent the radio in to Clarion and after they have had it a week they say its unrepairable because of water damage. There isnt any water damage. There is however small rust spots from humidity in South Ar whrer they didnt coat the chassie well but nothing that will cause a problem. Anyway I ordered a laser pickup and all the motors for the mech. Anyone know who I can get to rebuild the CD Mech??


----------



## smgreen20

I've had a few of them apart, never a 9255 but I'm not sure who does.


----------



## 63flip

I've got a drx9575rz coming in the mail shortly. It was an eBay purchase this week. Guy said it worked fine but the face doesn't light up. He had an excellent established history as a seller so I took the chance. I won the auction at $18 + $10 shipping so even with the repair or a new face I think I have a good find. We'll see! Pics will follow when(if) it's 100%. (Also if I can get better at figuring out how to add them!!)


----------



## Big T

I think a new face is only around 70.00 or 80.00 at PAC parts. I had one of those and loved it untill I traded it in on my DRX 9255


----------



## smgreen20

A new face at pacparts.com is $238 

I was the other guy you were bidding against in that HU. I was only after it to have a spare unit/body and was going to part out the face to improve the looks to the face on my second 9575. The screen works great just some wear and tear on the face itself and was hoping that this one was better.


----------



## smgreen20

As for you photos, I use photobucket.com
Just upload your pics there and they'll have a link in copy/paste here and the pic will show.


----------



## Big T

smgreen20 said:


> A new face at pacparts.com is $238
> 
> I was the other guy you were bidding against in that HU. I was only after it to have a spare unit/body and was going to part out the face to improve the looks to the face on my second 9575. The screen works great just some wear and tear on the face itself and was hoping that this one was better.




Holy cow your right. I looked one up for a buddy a month or so ago and I could have sworn it was 79.00


----------



## namesmeanlittle

Could anyone tell me about clarion. This is a brand I am not used to, and would like to know more.


----------



## linkbeat

namesmeanlittle said:


> Could anyone tell me about clarion. This is a brand I am not used to, and would like to know more.


You can look up company facts on Wikipedia along with early company successes but basically Clarion was a popular choice for head units during the '90's. They made great stuff for years. Somewhere along the line they shifted more to OEM supply and dropped the Pro Audio line. Their products can be hard to find. 

I'm still trying to find a Clarion 7770, my favorite player from the '90's, mainly from sentimental value. 

There's one perspective anyway.


----------



## namesmeanlittle

linkbeat said:


> You can look up company facts on Wikipedia along with early company successes but basically Clarion was a popular choice for head units during the '90's. They made great stuff for years. Somewhere along the line they shifted more to OEM supply and dropped the Pro Audio line. Their products can be hard to find.
> 
> I'm still trying to find a Clarion 7770, my favorite player from the '90's, mainly from sentimental value.
> 
> There's one perspective anyway.


you mean the wiki that has 300 words on clarion not telling me anything right? haha wiki and google always have 1000's of answers and the right one only most of the time.


----------



## linkbeat

namesmeanlittle said:


> you mean the wiki that has 300 words on clarion not telling me anything right? haha wiki and google always have 1000's of answers and the right one only most of the time.


Yeah that is pretty weak, isn't it. Clarion has a timeline on their site:

Clarion U.S.A | History Of Clarion

Also, I bet a few people on here, like smgreen, know a lot about Clarion. I'm in awe of these collections!


----------



## namesmeanlittle

I mean whats there goals motto philosophy build style design style, do they go for accuracy or pleasant listening or there own sound extra....


----------



## linkbeat

namesmeanlittle said:


> I mean whats there goals motto philosophy build style design style, do they go for accuracy or pleasant listening or there own sound extra....


Their goal is to make shareholders happy. In a volatile market where consumer spending is at a low (world wide recession, unless you count China) that means focusing on OEM's for volume and consistent sales, not retail, where Car Stereo shops are going bankrupt everywhere.


----------



## CK1991

I was wondering, has anyone here ever had one of the clarions in the 80s rx7 (seperate tuner, eq, and tape deck)? how did they compare to clarions aftermarket gear/ aftermarket in general at the time?


----------



## linkbeat

I have one out of left field for you guys...

Clarion used to have a demo car back in the mid '90's. It was a '94 Mustang IIRC. I wish I knew the setup but from what I remember it had kick pods with speakers in the doors. I might be wrong, but I believe the speakers in the doors were 6.5 coaxials. I don't know if it had anything in the dash or pillars but this car imaged like nothing else I'd ever heard. The vocals were super focused, and suspended right above the dash, right smack in the middle. The imaging across the dash was just inspiring. That car actually motivated me to compete in IASCA the next year.

Does anyone remember this car? Know the setup? What created that amazing vocal imaging? I can't remember if Clarion had any sort of DSP for TA back then or not.

Thanks!


----------



## Big T

CK1991 said:


> I was wondering, has anyone here ever had one of the clarions in the 80s rx7 (seperate tuner, eq, and tape deck)? how did they compare to clarions aftermarket gear/ aftermarket in general at the time?



My sister had one but I didn't know much then, but that's when I was first sold on them


----------



## smgreen20

linkbeat said:


> I have one out of left field for you guys...
> 
> Clarion used to have a demo car back in the mid '90's. It was a '94 Mustang IIRC. I wish I knew the setup but from what I remember it had kick pods with speakers in the doors. I might be wrong, but I believe the speakers in the doors were 6.5 coaxials. I don't know if it had anything in the dash or pillars but this car imaged like nothing else I'd ever heard. The vocals were super focused, and suspended right above the dash, right smack in the middle. The imaging across the dash was just inspiring. That car actually motivated me to compete in IASCA the next year.
> 
> Does anyone remember this car? Know the setup? What created that amazing vocal imaging? I can't remember if Clarion had any sort of DSP for TA back then or not.
> 
> Thanks!


There was 5 of those cars made, divided by the sales regions. Can't remember the model numbers but those are 6 1/2" comps up front and I believe coax's in the rears, two 12" subsequent in a bandpass enclosure, two 4ch amps and two 2ch amps. 

Over on the OSS facebook group, a members friend had one roll into his shop just last week. I have the issue of AS&S that one of the cars were in.


----------



## linkbeat

smgreen20 said:


> There was 5 of those cars made, divided by the sales regions. Can't remember the model numbers but those are 6 1/2" comps up front and I believe coax's in the rears, two 12" subsequent in a bandpass enclosure, two 4ch amps and two 2ch amps.
> 
> Over on the OSS facebook group, a members friend had one roll into his shop just last week. I have the issue of AS&S that one of the cars were in.


You are amazing. I don't suppose you would be willing to scan in the article on the car, would you? 

Also, link to Facebook page? Sorry, I'm a n00b here.


----------



## smgreen20

If I can find the time, I'll scan it and post it. The facebook page, I'm not sure if you have to be a member of the group to view it???


----------



## SilkySlim

So I am finely getting to join the Clarion club I finally have a 9255 on its way. I am very excited. One of my favorite transport-receiver ever. Just following in Mr. Greens footsteps!


----------



## [email protected]'go

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO



9255 !!!!!!!!!!!!!
but DRX or DXZ?


----------



## SilkySlim

DRZ of course. The pieces of the puzzle are finally coming together. That is such a great deck. I loved my 7909 but I think I'll like this better.


----------



## smgreen20

As of this point I have neither a DRX/DRZ9255,  

In due time I will. 

But, congrats.


----------



## Big T

Big T said:


> Hey I have a DRX 9255. I pulled it out of the cabnet a couple of months ago to use it in my truck I compeat USACi and IASCA SQ with. I hooked it up and bench tested it because I remembered it had an issue reading some CDs is why we stored it. It powered up and played flawlessly evecpt sometimes the spendle motor wouldnt spin and it shipped. I talked to Clarion and they said they would replace the CD Mech (not alailable at PacParts but they stated they had in stock) and go thru it andd tweek it back to factory specs for 115.00. So I ordered a new wiring harness, nose peice and trim bezel for the install. Had th trim bezel molded to the dash and Hydro Dipped to match the wood grain for the OEM trim. I sent the radio in to Clarion and after they have had it a week they say its unrepairable because of water damage. There isnt any water damage. There is however small rust spots from humidity in South Ar whrer they didnt coat the chassie well but nothing that will cause a problem. Anyway I ordered a laser pickup and all the motors for the mech. Anyone know who I can get to rebuild the CD Mech??


Update
They sent it back 2nd day air, but I still havent received the refund for the repair. Anyway i took it compleatly apart to look for any signs of "liquid Damage" as they said they saw. Nothing.. Looks great inside,, Just some light rust spots on the case from humidity. I put it bck together and hooked it up to make sure I got everything together right and I camt make it act up not. Plays a CD everytime. I loaded and ejected the CD 20 or 30 times and it worked perfectly.. And they said it is unreapirable lol

Anyway I think I am going to send it to Matt Roberts to let him replace the laser pickup and motors to be safe. 


Now question. What does everyone think was better DRZ or DRX.. Time alignment and Eq aside. Just on sound and dependibility. The Techs at Clarion have always told me the DRX was hands down the better unit, but I havent gotten to use one.


----------



## cajunner

if you're going to mod the unit I'd opt for the DRX, and if you won't need the DSP features of the DRZ, why pay for that?

It's a consistent theme that manufacturers employ circuits that remove the tone-shaping or balance/fader with a "pure direct" or whatever, signal chain. It costs more to implement, so the rewards in sound quality must be there, as the reducing of features becomes an ironic marketing ploy if there's no change in quality. 

Alpine had a blackout feature that removed the fluorescent display's noise- and also defeated all tone controls.

Sony, Denon, etc. also employ these circuits, and they have some of the best product in the market, at least home audio specific.

So, if the DRX doesn't have the extra processing, it is likely to have a lower noise floor, all things compared between the two but I'm sure there are several other subtle differences between them.

It just doesn't make sense to me to mod a DRZ, but a lot of sense to mod a DRX with better capacitance and a straight through design, if one is implementing an outboard DSP unit.

And as functional and 4 way or whatever the DRZ DSP is, there are plenty of stand-alone DSP units that outshine it's dated circuit design.

The ADCS-1 was a feat of novelty that even today is capable of high quality but it defined a market that very few would enter, the $8500 retail buy-in being a little steep after all..

wasn't that the most expensive car system available, in 1991 dollars or whatever?


----------



## Big T

I actually hadnt ever heard of an ADVS-1 untill a couple months ago on here. Can't find enough info about it to really know anything.

Any way, I am running a Precision Power DEQ-8 for main processing ans a JBL MS-8 on center and rear for the Logic 7. 
Like you, I have always thought simpler was better. Less circuitry in the HU was less noise. Not sure if I am going to get it modded yet. Just want to get it solid for SBN. It's amazing to me it's 15 years old and still works as good as it does.


----------



## smgreen20

There were two versions of the ADCS-1. 
The "base" model - MSRP $3500 and 
The "deluxe" model - MSRP $8500

The only difference between the two is that the "base" model is/was meant for the everyday user (that term being used lightly due to the cost) and the "deluxe" model which was meant more for dealers as it came with the computer and software to set up the ADCS-1, hence the $5k price difference. You can still setup the ADCS-1 w/o the computer it's just not as easy. 

I also found out not to long ago that there was only 400 of those units made. 100 for the Japan market and 300 for the US market.


----------



## Big T

smgreen20 said:


> There were two versions of the ADCS-1.
> The "base" model - MSRP $3500 and
> The "deluxe" model - MSRP $8500
> 
> The only difference between the two is that the "base" model is/was meant for the everyday user (that term being used lightly due to the cost) and the "deluxe" model which was meant more for dealers as it came with the computer and software to set up the ADCS-1, hence the $5k price difference. You can still setup the ADCS-1 w/o the computer it's just not as easy.
> 
> I also found out not to long ago that there was only 400 of those units made. 100 for the Japan market and 300 for the US market.


Would love to see one.


----------



## [email protected]'go




----------



## smgreen20

Damn foreign languages..... 

There's pictures of mine on here I thought, a few pages back.


I'm meant nothing bad, I'm just sore that I can't read it.


----------



## [email protected]'go

smgreen20 said:


> Damn foreign languages.....
> 
> There's pictures of mine on here I thought, a few pages back.
> 
> 
> I'm meant nothing bad, I'm just sore that I can't read it.


Not in foreign language for me....

 

I'll try to looking for if I've got it in English language


----------



## [email protected]'go

for the DRZ 9255


----------



## ATOMICTECH62

Since we are one the subject of the ADCS-1.I know where there is one NIB if any one is interested.


----------



## smgreen20

Ooohhhh if only I had the extra money. Mine is NIB, but a second one would be nice too. I got mine cheap, like stupid cheap for what it is NIB. 

How much is this seller asking I wonder.


----------



## ATOMICTECH62

He was trying to sell it to me for $1k back in the summer.I could try to make him an offer since I didnt bite back then.
He is a shop owner and got it new back when they came out and never used it.I was considering it but figured I could get a p99 for that much so I passed.He doesnt have the computer but I think he said he has 4 cards NIB also.


----------



## smgreen20

I'm in need of two more cards....

I paid $700+ shipping for mine NIB, but only have 2 cards. Shipping wasn't cheap though coming from Canada.


----------



## 63flip

Just got that 9575 today and put it on the bench. The face light and screen light up but the screen is unreadable. The whole thing lights up and there doesn't seem to be any cracks in it. Does that mean it just needs a new facia ribbon? Seems like the rest of the functions on it work ok.


----------



## smgreen20

I'm not sure how Clarions customer service is but it might be worth giving them so call.


----------



## 63flip

I will try clarion tomorrow and swing by a local place that does repairs and see what they say. If it just needs the new ribbon it will be a cheap fix. Fingers crossed.


----------



## SilkySlim

Wow that DRX9255 is truly one of the best sources I've ever owned for a car. This is truly the pinnacle of head units. Major improvement over the Pioneer 880 it wad AB against. I can't wait to get it in the car. Sounds amazing in the lab. Very impressed. 
I will say this it's the first deck that has assaulted me. It attacked me straight up like a Ninja in a throwing star contest with CDs and I was the target. If it was in a car the CD would have easily landed on the back seat. This only happened after pressing eject on a disc that was too scratched to read. It gets pissed and insulted that you would ever stick that crap in and let's you know not to do it again. Kind of like the animals with the late crocodile Hunter rip. He walks up to a spitting cobra and says this is one of the most dangerous animals in the world I'm gonna poke it with a stick. Oh crap it's angry!  That what I felt like last night after three assaults from Japan's top Ninja master head unit.
Wish list.
I wish it had more EQ settings.
Bluetooth and usb for convenience but these to would most likely ruin most of the good qualities. For instance fast tracking, reliable, great sounding transport. Every BT, Usb deck I have own just gets buggy and does what it wants sometimes. Some worse than others obviously. As nice as Bluetooth is it's not worth affecting the performance or reliability of the deck. Buy a visor clip standalone piece and wire the output Jack to an aux in. Truth about Usb great to have a huge library to choose from, but sucks trying to navigate and drive. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## Big T

SilkySlim said:


> Wow that DRX9255 is truly one of the best sources I've ever owned for a car. This is truly the pinnacle of head units. Major improvement over the Pioneer 880 it wad AB against. I can't wait to get it in the car. Sounds amazing in the lab. Very impressed.
> I will say this it's the first deck that has assaulted me. It attacked me straight up like a Ninja in a throwing star contest with CDs and I was the target. If it was in a car the CD would have easily landed on the back seat. This only happened after pressing eject on a disc that was too scratched to read. It gets pissed and insulted that you would ever stick that crap in and let's you know not to do it again. Kind of like the animals with the late crocodile Hunter rip. He walks up to a spitting cobra and says this is one of the most dangerous animals in the world I'm gonna poke it with a stick. Oh crap it's angry!  That what I felt like last night after three assaults from Japan's top Ninja master head unit.
> Wish list.
> I wish it had more EQ settings.
> Bluetooth and usb for convenience but these to would most likely ruin most of the good qualities. For instance fast tracking, reliable, great sounding transport. Every BT, Usb deck I have own just gets buggy and does what it wants sometimes. Some worse than others obviously. As nice as Bluetooth is it's not worth affecting the performance or reliability of the deck. Buy a visor clip standalone piece and wire the output Jack to an aux in. Truth about Usb great to have a huge library to choose from, but sucks trying to navigate and drive.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk




Hate to be the one to tell you but you don't have aux in to wire the Bluetooth to. You can however make a cable that will let you use the CD changer input at aux in


----------



## [email protected]'go

Big T said:


> Hate to be the one to tell you but you don't have aux in to wire the Bluetooth to. You can however make a cable that will let you use the CD changer input at aux in


????
Oups, I don't understand..


----------



## SilkySlim

Sorry that's what I meant but moot point I will be using all available inies and outies. I prefer the manual Bluetooth override. Turn the volume down or press pause. 
Why waste a good input or output.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]'go

Like you want SilkySlim but....

I use and listen to my HU with period accessories

Why do not put a change CD (CDC 635/ 1235/ 1205) with optical cable (and C-Bus cable of course)??
It's better, no??


----------



## mrswanny

Just found this forum, I have a Clarion DRX9375R that I bought new very many years ago. It is boxed with remote cables and manual.
Was thinking of listing on ebay - anyone able to tell me what it's worth?


----------



## Big T

SilkySlim said:


> Sorry that's what I meant but moot point I will be using all available inies and outies. I prefer the manual Bluetooth override. Turn the volume down or press pause.
> Why waste a good input or output.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk



Wasn't trying to be a smart a$$. Lol. Just didn't want to to figure it out to late in the install if you didn't know already. I built me and another guy an Aux input cable. It's pretty easy. I am going to build a touch switch to activate the Aux which will switch to IPod. Then have an external switch that will switch to Sirius if it is turned on then the DVD will over ride the Sirius. Lol


----------



## SilkySlim

Thanks for the heads up I didn't explain the full story. I got a 6 disc changer with opt cable and a iPod adt. Interface. I would definitely be interested in finding the 12 disc. Though. Lol I didn't take anyone's comments as smart ass. 
I did notice 2 rca inputs labeled aux on the back. I haven't really started to dive into the details yet. Thanks for the heads up. I have thought about a couple of options but they seem like more off a PITA than worth it.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkySlim

BTW I'll be posting pics later today.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## smgreen20

mrswanny said:


> Just found this forum, I have a Clarion DRX9375R that I bought new very many years ago. It is boxed with remote cables and manual.
> Was thinking of listing on ebay - anyone able to tell me what it's worth?


Of course, it's worth whatever someone is willing to payfor it, but with box, manual and everything original, good display looks/works 100%, I would say it's VALUED at about $100 shipped. 

Some might be willing to pay more if they're looking for this very unit and are in need of it. I have 2 of them, one is my original purchased one back in 99 (3rd hu I've ever owned) and the other one is a parts donor.Great units.


----------



## SilkySlim

SilkySlim said:


> Wow that DRX9255 is truly one of the best sources I've ever owned for a car. This is truly the pinnacle of head units. Major improvement over the Pioneer 880 it wad AB against. I can't wait to get it in the car. Sounds amazing in the lab. Very impressed.
> I will say this it's the first deck that has assaulted me. It attacked me straight up like a Ninja in a throwing star contest with CDs and I was the target. If it was in a car the CD would have easily landed on the back seat. This only happened after pressing eject on a disc that was too scratched to read. It gets pissed and insulted that you would ever stick that crap in and let's you know not to do it again. Kind of like the animals with the late crocodile Hunter rip. He walks up to a spitting cobra and says this is one of the most dangerous animals in the world I'm gonna poke it with a stick. Oh crap it's angry!  That what I felt like last night after three assaults from Japan's top Ninja master head unit.
> Wish list.
> I wish it had more EQ settings.
> Bluetooth and usb for convenience but these to would most likely ruin most of the good qualities. For instance fast tracking, reliable, great sounding transport. Every BT, Usb deck I have own just gets buggy and does what it wants sometimes. Some worse than others obviously. As nice as Bluetooth is it's not worth affecting the performance or reliability of the deck. Buy a visor clip standalone piece and wire the output Jack to an aux in. Truth about Usb great to have a huge library to choose from, but sucks trying to navigate and drive.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


Edit dag gum butter fingers DRZ9255

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## ou812




----------



## SilkySlim

That's a beautiful sight!   I can't wait to get started on mine. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## smgreen20

Yes, they are very classy and elegant looking.


----------



## knever3

ou812 said:


>


That looks so good, too bad none of the pure SQ decks will run an ipod like today's decks.


----------



## linkbeat

knever3 said:


> That looks so good, too bad none of the pure SQ decks will run an ipod like today's decks.


Pioneer p90rs. I know I know, it's not a Clarion. Here's to wishing for a new 9255 with iPod connectivity.


----------



## SilkySlim

Even if they do I not sure I want one. I haven't owned a single din or all in one double din nav etc. That didn't lock up our have really weird bugs.

If they could just make one that didn't do weird random things or lock up it every few weeks it would be great. Especially after you finally get it dialed in and you have to reboot and you lose your settings. That stinks.
The new claims are better than many but still have issues. These old school pieces play CD's solid. Easy to operate and navigate.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## linkbeat

SilkySlim said:


> Even if they do I not sure I want one. I haven't owned a single din or all in one double din nav etc. That didn't lock up our have really weird bugs.
> 
> If they could just make one that didn't do weird random things or lock up it every few weeks it would be great. Especially after you finally get it dialed in and you have to reboot and you lose your settings. That stinks.
> The new claims are better than many but still have issues. These old school pieces play CD's solid. Easy to operate and navigate.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


I had a Clarion DXZ385USB in my last car and it was solid. Never had a single problem with it. Steering wheel controls worked great and iPod connectivity was great. But it was a pretty basic deck, nothing fancy. I saw it in Woody Harrelson's RV in the "2012" movie (terrible movie) and I had to have it.


----------



## SilkySlim

Lol I'll have to check that out. It seems like the more stuff it does the more glitchy it is. Some aren't real bad especially the older models. It just seems like the last 5yrs stuff locks up more or has more glitches. I feel like they will get closer but it's not like my smart phone it's getting more reliable. Lol

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## Big T

OK my parts finally came in from PAC Parts. I was going to send it to Matt Roberts to have him do the repair but when I looked at the parts realized I could do it myself.
New Spindle Motor, Sled Motor, Laser Pickup, and Volume Control. Works like new.


----------



## smgreen20

Good to know. Thumbs up.


----------



## SilkySlim

Big T said:


> OK my parts finally came in from PAC Parts. I was going to send it to Matt Roberts to have him do the repair but when I looked at the parts realized I could do it myself.
> New Spindle Motor, Sled Motor, Laser Pickup, and Volume Control. Works like new.


Very good to know. I'll most likely be ordering a couple hundred in back up parts for mine. So what's the difference between the DRZ & DRX? Sorry noob question. The DRZ has a copper plated chassis and aux inputs is that it mainly? 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]'go

SilkySlim said:


> Very good to know. I'll most likely be ordering a couple hundred in back up parts for mine. So what's the difference between the DRZ & DRX? Sorry noob question. The DRZ has a copper plated chassis and aux inputs is that it mainly?


All!!

The DRZ have a processor and 4x2 RCA
DRX.... 2x2 RCA

and many others things....


----------



## SilkySlim

Wow so there are many differences I'll have to look them up. So the DRX is maybe better if you plan on running outboard processing.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## Big T

Si lkySlim said:


> Wow so there are many differences I'll have to look them up. So the DRX is maybe better if you plan on running outboard processing.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


That's what I head. Even Clarion says its a cleaner signal.


----------



## [email protected]'go

Big T said:


> That's what I head. Even Clarion says its a cleaner signal.



why not, big T, ................ but.... for what???? 
do you really test a sony ES/XES, Pioneer ODR or alpine 79xx (!!) ????


and................... McIntosh MX, Rockford 8250, Rodek, Becker, Nakamichi and otherssssssssssss like Fujitsu ten....

????



I repeat....... 'why not'....


----------



## Big T

[email protected]'go said:


> why not, big T, ................ but.... for what????
> do you really test a sony ES/XES, Pioneer ODR or alpine 79xx (!!) ????
> 
> 
> and................... McIntosh MX, Rockford 8250, Rodek, Becker, Nakamichi and otherssssssssssss like Fujitsu ten....
> 
> ????
> 
> 
> 
> I repeat....... 'why not'....


Im Lost... Why Not what??? I really dont understand this post??


----------



## CK1991

I think he's questioning that it has a cleaner signal than the HUs/ brands he mentioned??? Although your quote was that the drx has a cleaner signal than the drz. ("than the drz" was implied)


----------



## Big T

CK1991 said:


> I think he's questioning that it has a cleaner signal than the HUs/ brands he mentioned??? Although your quote was that the drx has a cleaner signal than the drz. ("than the drz" was implied)



Ahh. Ok. Sorry.
Let me clarify. I have on had this DRX. I have never tested it against any others. As I said I have heard that it is cleaner than the DRZ but know that to be a fact. The techs at Clarion have told me it was tho. 
What I was told is it has less features (processing, EQ,xover) therefore less circuitry to tarnish the sound so it has purer sound.
Kinda makes sense. But it's just what I was told, I'm no expert. 

Sorry about the confusion


----------



## SilkySlim

Makes sense but would rather have the processor built in less noise chance of other issues. Most at that level will be running some sort of processing. I get what they are saying though. Thanks for the info. Didn't mean to create a little storm. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## Big T

I already had this one and got it new in 1999. I always use outboard processors. I was thinking about trying to get an HX D3 when I thought I had messed this one up.. I agree the signal out May be purer but if you add a processor downstream your still adding the same thing. Just maybe if you are going to add one then maybe the basic is the better way to go. I am not sure


----------



## Big T

Hey what would you all think about getting the chassis to my DRX 9255 copper plated like a DRZ is??


----------



## smgreen20

I'm not so sure you'd hear a difference and if you did I'm afraid it would be of the placebo kind. I've often thought that myself though. Good question.


----------



## [email protected]'go

Hummm?????
No!!!


----------



## 63flip

Probably be pretty pricey for little gain.


----------



## [email protected]'go

A copper chassis is not for the music....


----------



## smgreen20

It's to keep interference out, therefore a cleaner signal/sound.


----------



## smgreen20

I've got a solid lead, well not so much a lead as its pretty much a done deal, on a gem of an amp from clarion. It was number 2 on my clarion amp list. Be about 2 weeks before it gets here. Just to keep you guys in suspense.


----------



## 63flip

I thought the reason for a copper chassis was for the audio quality. The copper insulates the HU from external electrical noise/interference from the rest of the car. That's why you only see the copper chassis on audiophile HU's. I don't know maybe I'm wrong but it thought it was more than just making them look "pretty".


----------



## Big T

Correct. Copper is a better shield. There are some discolored small rust like spots on mine. I was going paint it. Then I got the idea to copper electroplated it. It would help the audio as well as protect the chassis. 
Oh yea. The DRZ isnt a copper chassis, it is copper plated. I checked the specs on clarion a web site.


----------



## [email protected]'go

smgreen20 said:


> It's to keep interference out, therefore a cleaner signal/sound.


Yes, I know this SMGreen 

I've got some HU with copper chassis




leased:


----------



## linkbeat

^ Well, there's one thing clear in this thread. I am not alone in appreciating head units. You guys take it up a notch though. Wow.


----------



## cajunner

haha..

it was shown that the copper plated steel construction was only minimally improved for shielding purposes and it depended on the thickness of the copper cladding.

I believe there are a couple of true, solid copper units on the market, but they are also sporting a steel chassis sub-frame.

can anyone guess which ones those are?


----------



## sinister-kustoms

Picked up another gem recently. Addzest DMZ545LP


----------



## Big T

Sweet. Have you ever wondered if Addzeat was the Japanese line then why is all the text in English


----------



## Big T

cajunner said:


> haha..
> 
> it was shown that the copper plated steel construction was only minimally improved for shielding purposes and it depended on the thickness of the copper cladding.
> 
> I believe there are a couple of true, solid copper units on the market, but they are also sporting a steel chassis sub-frame.
> 
> can anyone guess which ones those are?



Denon?


----------



## [email protected]'go

Sony?


----------



## seafish

I would venture a guess that McIntosh did a solid copper chassis at some point.


----------



## linkbeat

cajunner said:


> I believe there are a couple of true, solid copper units on the market, but they are also sporting a steel chassis sub-frame.
> 
> can anyone guess which ones those are?


Let's see:

- Pioneer P90: plated
- Both USDM 9255's: plated
- Sony CDX-C90: plated
- Alpine 7909 anniversary: plated?

If there is a solid copper chassis I'm betting it wasn't a USDM model.

(edited: c910 wasn't copper)


----------



## Big T

linkbeat said:


> Let's see:
> 
> - Pioneer P90: plated
> - Both USDM 9255's: plated
> - Sony CDX-C90: plated
> - Alpine 7909 anniversary: plated?
> 
> If there is a solid copper chassis I'm betting it wasn't a USDM model.
> 
> (edited: c910 wasn't copper)




Both USDM 9255's: plated
Only DRZ. The DRX wasn't copper at all


----------



## linkbeat

Big T said:


> Both USDM 9255's: plated
> Only DRZ. The DRX wasn't copper at all


You're right. Now that I think about it, I think the first copper plated chassis I saw was the anniversary 7909 IIRC (but my memory is definitely fading as I get older.) I don't remember anything appearing before that but again, I'm only familiar with USDM stuff. 

I found someone with a drx9255 who is willing to sell it. What kind of price should I offer him? What's reasonable?


----------



## [email protected]'go

Sony C910


AddZest HX-D1


Clarion DRZ 9255


But, I didn't know a DRX 9255 was made with a copper chassis!!

The first copper chassis was born in 70's


----------



## linkbeat

[email protected]'go said:


> Sony C910


That C910 looks a lot different from this C910. Anyone know why?


----------



## [email protected]'go

It's a french model with the RDS radio

But It looks very similar

I'll take other photo this night if you want


----------



## cajunner

actually, I don't know which model or brand used a pure copper shell.

just funning with you guys, but I did read about it once, haha...

I think that the copper plating/cladding process was considered to be expensive to manufacture, and raised the price of the units significantly but I believe that Alpine used thin sheets of pure copper at some point in their best units' construction.

sort of a sandwich, and not plated or clad, just another layer of shielding that provided a more effective approach.

maybe someone who does know will be able to add to this tidbit..


----------



## Big T

Got the DRX9255 back apart and ready to get the chassis copper plated. Also the nosepiece is taken apart to replace all the cosmetics on it. I will post finished pics torrow or this weekend.


----------



## smgreen20

You're a braver man then I. I don't know if I could bring myself to tear a 9255 apart. Good luck and please keep us posted.


----------



## Big T

And finished.


----------



## linkbeat

Big T said:


> And finished.


Nice! Any idea how difficult it is to change the illumination from green to amber?


----------



## Big T

Thanks,

Not sure on the lighting. All SMT LEDs tho. The display would be the really hard part. Don't think I haven't been thinking about it


----------



## linkbeat

Big T said:


> Thanks,
> 
> Not sure on the lighting. All SMT LEDs tho. The display would be the really hard part. Don't think I haven't been thinking about it


I was thinking something like this:


----------



## Big T

I thought I was finished. Now I gotta look at trying that

Why does the chassis look different on the second one?


----------



## linkbeat

Big T said:


> I thought I was finished. Now I gotta look at trying that
> 
> Why does the chassis look different on the second one?


I assumed it was just a difference between markets, JDM vs. USDM but someone else can say for sure.


----------



## Big T

The Addzest looked like my USDM Chassis before copper plating. Maybe it was painted??


----------



## smgreen20

I got a purdy piece that came in the mail today. It arrived just as I was leaving for work so no pictures until iget home. I can't wait, it's not everyday you come upon one of these.


----------



## smgreen20

I'm home and opened me a box, oh the joy.....

Not easy to come by anymore, a Clarion APA4400! Wish I had a tape measure on hand at this time of night but I do not, this thing is freakin huge! I knew it was somewhat big, but man, not this big.


----------



## cajunner

I saw that one on the bay!

nice grab, I was tempted myself.

I thought the Power Guard was only on the "G" models, but this one's got it too.

I didn't see a defeat button either...


----------



## smgreen20

AAhhh, but this one was not from the bay. I got this from a fellow OSS FB member, cheap too.


----------



## cajunner

well, there WAS one on the bay....


----------



## Prime mova

DRX 740Z & MDS 740Z I have a chance to buy this setup but would like to know what you guys think before purchase ? Price is $120 for both plus kicker 352ix 4 chl amp ok condition. It is a Japanese unit so it comes w/ a radio converter.


----------



## smgreen20

I'd be all over it.


----------



## linkbeat

smgreen20 said:


> AAhhh, but this one was not from the bay. I got this from a fellow OSS FB member, cheap too.


What is "OSS?" Old School... Something?


----------



## Big T

Old school stereo ??? Maybe??


----------



## Big T

Anyone going to SBN ?


----------



## smgreen20

Big T said:


> Old school stereo ??? Maybe??


This would be correct.


----------



## intermis

Hello,
I have Clarion DRX8175R and I'm finding information with which remotes working this model?﻿ I bought RCB-114 and it not working with my Clarion.


----------



## [email protected]'go

I think, it's a remote for Ce-Net HU nor for C-BUS model

I try it this evening if you want


----------



## smgreen20

It should be a credit card type. I wanted to think there is a 28 somewhere in the model number.???


----------



## intermis

[email protected]'go if you can please check it. I'll be grateful. I understand that DRX8175R works with RCB-130 remote correctly? I saw this remote with DRX8175R on your photo on on page 2 of this thread.


----------



## intermis

*smgreen20* on my remote is only RCB-114 nothing else. It is credit card type.


----------



## smgreen20

I just looked it up, you can use either RCB048 or RCB058, they both look similar to the one you posted.


----------



## seafish

My DRZ-9255 did not come with a remote...can anyone give me a part# that I can look for?? TIA


----------



## WestCo

seafish said:


> My DRZ-9255 did not come with a remote...can anyone give me a part# that I can look for?? TIA


CLARION DRZ9255 Remote Control


----------



## seafish

WestCo said:


> CLARION DRZ9255 Remote Control


Thanks!!


----------



## [email protected]'go

sorry!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I make a mistake!!
No remote for the 8175!!!!


Sorry, thousand Sorry... impossible!!!

I'm sure!!!!!! And re tried it!! .... No!!!

Normal.... Very sorry !!


----------



## [email protected]'go

try it....... Impossible......................... Normal>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>..... sorry!!!
:mean:


----------



## intermis

*[email protected]'go* What are you talking about?


----------



## [email protected]'go

About a 8175's remote control

There isn't remote for the 8175!!!

I'll send photo here in the evening


----------



## smgreen20

There is a remote for the DRX8175, in fact two that will work, I just posted both model numbers about 18 hours ago, RCB048 and RCB058. I have a DRX8275, same as the 8175 just different years, and I do have a working remote with mine.


----------



## [email protected]'go

Yes perhaps, I also tried with the 048 remote!!!

But, there is no cellular control on the drx 8175...


----------



## [email protected]'go

The 2 remote, I tried, RCB 134 and 048




The Clarion DRX 8175r




I compared the DRX 8175 with his brother, DRX 9175




Look at, the 8175:


and the 9175:


And now the owner's guide of the 9175


When I bought my Clarion DRX 8175, the seller offered me a remote...
 
But this remote is a RCB 130 and I can't use also on this 8175...

:worried:


----------



## smgreen20

Makes sense now to me, I was looking at the R in the model number as it was a refurbished unit, not a European model. The European model also has RDS/EON in it which the US version does not in the 8175,only the 9175. It may very well not have the remote option.


----------



## intermis

*[email protected]'go* and *smgreen20* thank you for the information, the case is explained.
I have the opportunity to buy Clarion DRX9175R (with the new laser) + DPH9300 with digital porst changed to toslink (better availability and cheaper). Can you tell me how big is the difference of quality comparing DRX8175R vs DRX9175R and in sets: DRX8175R + EQH5100 vs DRX9175R + DPH9300 (digital connection).


----------



## smgreen20

Your real difference is going to be between the 2 DSPs. The HU's are identical for the most part other then display and an internal amp on the 8175. The 9300 gives you 4v outputs as opposed to the 5100's 2v. The 9300 has 2 less eq bands, but has added 4 parametric eq bands and different sound field that the 5100 doesn't have. The 9175/9300 combo is a much better deal.


----------



## [email protected]'go

++++++++ 1 SMGreen 
The 9175 with a optical digital output

I tried it in my first installation in my VW T3 : VW T3 Westfalia 1982, ensemble Clarion, montage et installation mise à jour du 19/08 - Page 2


----------



## intermis

smgreen20 said:


> Makes sense now to me, I was looking at the R in the model number as it was a refurbished unit, not a European model. The European model also has RDS/EON in it which the US version does not in the 8175,only the 9175. It may very well not have the remote option.


You're right, version without "R" has an infrared receiver.

http://www.pacparts.com/image.cfm?mnum=930&img=DCP042--jpg


----------



## ADCS-1

The 8175 was not remote ready. However, the all Clarion remotes (from 048 to todays remotes) goes fine with units who`s remote ready.  My brother now borrow mine 048 for his new 502.
Intermis: the 9300 is far better than the 5100. The 9300 have sort of time delay and a good x-over.  I hate myself for selling mine some (many) years ago.


----------



## boom_squid_2

Sorry for the crappy pic but I couldn't resist trying this out. 


Sounds lovely powering my fronts. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chuyler1

If anyone is interested, I'm cleaning out the garage and have the following...
DRX9575rz Head Unit with two faceplates
DRX8575z Head Unit
DPH7500z processor (works with either of the units above)
CDC655z 6-disc changer (works with units above)
Remote Control for the units, possibly two
One CeNet cable

I have an optical cable too but I just emailed Alex from Brazil about that since it appears he has been hunting for one for quite some time.

PM me if you are interested in any/all and I can give you more details.


----------



## [email protected]'go

I did an article on the Clarion DRX the 9175r and 9375r with processor or not: 

Click here: 
Les Clarion DRX 9175 et 9375, bombes musicales !


----------



## smgreen20

Thank you very much Chris. I can't read it but I can decipher itfor the most part. Just wish I could download a copy of the brochure.


----------



## [email protected]'go

What brochure would you like to download, smgreen?


----------



## smgreen20

I believe it was the 95, could've been the 94, but I know it was one of those years.


----------



## [email protected]'go

In Europe in 1995 = C-bus cable; infrared remote; processor in; changeur CD in


----------



## [email protected]'go

cable opique avec le nouveau proc'


----------



## [email protected]'go

Just a little video
Just for the music

Clarion HX-D1

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XyGj-3VLj24


----------



## [email protected]'go

Another post about Clarion DRX 9575rz and rWz

Clarion DRX 9575rz : digne descendant


----------



## Robb

SilkySlim said:


> DRZ of course. The pieces of the puzzle are finally coming together. That is such a great deck. I loved my 7909 but I think I'll like this better.


I beg to differ.
The 7909 sounds better than the DRZ9255. It has a different sound which I like better. 
I have both


----------



## SilkySlim

I agree with the 7909 being a very special deck easily one of the top 5 ever. That said I also like the sound of the 9255 better having both. The 9255 is more natural. It just sounds smoother, more balanced, and warmer. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robb

SilkySlim said:


> I agree with the 7909 being a very special deck easily one of the top 5 ever. That said I also like the sound of the 9255 better having both. The 9255 is more natural. It just sounds smoother, more balanced, and warmer.


Yep. 7909 is 'raw in your face' sound !


----------



## smgreen20

On PAPER the 9255 should walk allover the 7909 and test measurements prove that it is better sonically,but having said that just because something should doesn't mean it does. I cannot comment sadly, on how either one sounds as I've not heard either one. I wonder to some degree though, how much one likes something over another is placebo and nostalgia.


----------



## Robb

smgreen20 said:


> On PAPER the 9255 should walk allover the 7909 and test measurements prove that it is better sonically,


The spec sheets are almost similiar, but the 9255 has 96k sampliing rate though.
All other specs are close !


----------



## SilkySlim

I agree with Mr. Green. I will say that the total package of the DRZ 9255 is a far and away better deck than the 09 when you take into consideration processing and aux inputs. But just 2ch CD I still prefer the clarion. You are right though about preference. The alpine is more aggressive, edgy and in your face. The 9255 is more natural, warm, and smooth. Not to imply the 7909 is harsh either. It's not just leans to that side. The output voltage and noise floor are very nice though.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]'go

With optical cable


----------



## 2010hummerguy

Oh drool...hooked up to a CD changer? What does A/C-1 mean?


----------



## 2010hummerguy

Robb said:


> I beg to differ.
> The 7909 sounds better than the DRZ9255. It has a different sound which I like better.
> I have both


Let me know if you want to sell the DRZ, I'd be happy to give it a new home


----------



## 2010hummerguy

boom_squid_2 said:


> Sorry for the crappy pic but I couldn't resist trying this out.
> 
> 
> Sounds lovely powering my fronts.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice! I am trying one of these soon...it arrives today


----------



## [email protected]'go

Architect7 said:


> Oh drool...hooked up to a CD changer? What does A/C-1 mean?


In mode changer CD

Be careful with the optical cable, only two reference exist


----------



## smgreen20

Architect7 said:


> Oh drool...hooked up to a CD changer? What does A/C-1 mean?


A= audio
C= changer
1= CD changer number 1, can do up to four CD changers with thecorrect adapter.


----------



## 2010hummerguy

Cool, thanks guys. I love these!


----------



## 2010hummerguy

Woohooooooo!!!


----------



## RandyJ75

Hey guys, if anyone is interested, I have a Clarion DVS9755z that is new in box. It is a DVD player and has the ability to shape the sound into 5.1.

Let me know if anyone is interested. 

Randy


----------



## 2010hummerguy




----------



## ADCS-1

Just a little teaser, in a few weeks i may get a hold on the real Clarion unicorn, complete with poop and snake boots.  Getting some pics tomorrow.  Yes, i am as exited as a big kindergarten at christmas.


----------



## 2010hummerguy

What?! Which one???


----------



## smgreen20

ADCS-1 said:


> Just a little teaser, in a few weeks i may get a hold on the real Clarion unicorn, complete with poop and snake boots.  Getting some pics tomorrow.  Yes, i am as exited as a big kindergarten at christmas.


Don't make me stab you........ I'm intrigued.

I'll have a new item in a few days. My original one was stolen back in '97. Just got an untested one. Hope it works.


----------



## ADCS-1

I have the Adcs-1 with 3 D/A cards, all remotes, an 18 cd changer, AND the stock Toshiba laptop. What do i miss to get it totally complete? Yup, the DPAA (Digital Prosessing Audio Analyzer). Been searching for it since i goy my Adcs-1 in 2002, never seen any until some days ago, a blurry pic. If luck is on my side, i get this in a few weeks. epper: epper: epper: epper: epper: epper:


----------



## [email protected]'go

Whhhaoooo!!


Autoradios vintage Clarion 1995


----------



## [email protected]

I need one of those DCA-006 cables do you have one you could sell me??? PLEASEEEEEEEEEEE!!! 




[email protected]'go said:


> With optical cable


----------



## ADCS-1

[email protected]'go said:


> Whhhaoooo!!
> 
> 
> Autoradios vintage Clarion 1995


This only picture of the DPAA is the only i have seen before i got one pic on facebook today. 

A old clarion wizard told me the story behind all the missing DPAA`s. Most of the ADCS systems was sold with the Toshiba laptop. Most of the rep`s did not see the genius of the dpaa, but they see their own need of the laptop, so most of the dpaa`s was trashed.


----------



## Paulluap

Hi
I am looking for a Clarion ARX9170 head unit.
Does anyone have one they would be willing to part with.
I have one that I brought new in 1996 but it can not be fixed.
Please help ,have been looking for awhile now.

Cheers Paul


----------



## 2010hummerguy

ADCS CD changer on eBay for cheap:

Clarion Audia 6100 CD Changer Adcs Pro Audio Old School Vintage Mint RARE | eBay


----------



## Big T

Paulluap said:


> Hi
> 
> I am looking for a Clarion ARX9170 head unit.
> 
> Does anyone have one they would be willing to part with.
> 
> I have one that I brought new in 1996 but it can not be fixed.
> 
> Please help ,have been looking for awhile now.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers Paul



What's wrong with it. Clarion said my DRX 9255 couldn't be fixed, but I spent about 75.00 on parts and it's like new.


----------



## Paulluap

First the screen went blank so you couldn't see anything, but if you used a torch you could see it was all still working.
Took it into Car audio Hi Fi shop and now they cant get it to go at all.They have had it for over a year now.
Where did you get your parts from?


----------



## Big T

PAC parts There is a guy who I understands does killer repairs and upgrades on Clarion. Also I have a person at Clarion Canada who might be able to help.. I can check if you like..


----------



## Big T

The display is 18.92 at PAC parts


----------



## Big T

David McKinnon with Clarion Canada said it was likly a ribbon Cable


----------



## Robb

I live like 10 minutes from Clarion Canada service tech.


----------



## SilkySlim

[email protected] said:


> I need one of those DCA-006 cables do you have one you could sell me??? PLEASEEEEEEEEEEE!!!


Me too.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2010hummerguy

SilkySlim said:


> Me too.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


Me three!


----------



## smgreen20

Architect7 said:


> Me three!


Me..... jealous


----------



## smgreen20

I'm looking into where it was at I saw the fiber optic cables. I'll get back with you when I find it. 



In regards to the other post about the ADCS-1 CD changer, it's just marketing on the sellers part. The Audia name was pre ADCS-1.


----------



## [email protected]'go

You must respected direction of the optical signal (grey out, black in)


DCA-001 (5m): digital out Ø 10mm/ digital in Ø 10mm ( <-- 2004/ <-- 2004 ) 
DCA-002 (1,5m): digital out Ø 10mm/ digital in Ø 10mm ( <-- 2004/ <-- 2004 ) 
DCA-005 (5m): digital out Ø 9mm/ digital in Ø 9mm ( 2004 -->/ 2004 --> ) 
DCA-006 (5m): digital out Ø 10mm/ digital in Ø 9mm ( <-- 2004/ 2004 --> ) 
DCA-007 (5m): digital out Ø 9mm/ digital in Ø 10mm ( 2004 --> / <-- 2004 ) 
DCA-008 (1,5m): digital out Ø 9mm/ digital in Ø 9mm ( 2004 -->/ 2004 --> ) 

Look at this picture, the difference between a HX-D1 and DRZ9255


----------



## [email protected]

Y'all back off my cable!!!!! hahah... 

I still need a cable!!!!!


----------



## Paulluap

Big T said:


> David McKinnon with Clarion Canada said it was likly a ribbon Cable



Thanks Big T
I will look at the ribbon cable.I downloaded a service manual for the Clarion ARX9170R but not sure if this is the same model as the ARX9170.Not sure what the R means.The guy fixing unit thinks the schematics are the wrong ones.

Thanks for your help.Will let you know how I get on.


----------



## Big T

Keep me posted on how it's going. David said he would send us the service manual if needed


----------



## ADCS-1

smgreen20 said:


> In regards to the other post about the ADCS-1 CD changer, it's just marketing on the sellers part. The Audia name was pre ADCS-1.


This changer have been out there for months, first time at high $$.


----------



## [email protected]'go

Clarion ARX 9170r = Clarion A (cassette) R (Radio) X (Pilot for changer CD) 9 (optical out and pilot DSP) 1 (1995) 7 (??) 0 (cassette reference??) r (RDS, european radio)


look at this page Autoradios vintage Clarion 1995


----------



## 2010hummerguy

Received my unicorn today:










Anyone have an RC169 remote to sell? Seller forgot it and now can't find it


----------



## Paulluap

Big T said:


> Keep me posted on how it's going. David said he would send us the service manual if needed


Hi Big T
Went and got my stereo from Audio shop today, in bits.I really think I'm going to need the service manual please.
It was working when I gave it to them but now it has a damaged part (D1802).I can get this part from RS components NZ (92SD1802T-TL-E) which I think is the same.
Let me know what you think.
Cheers


----------



## smgreen20

A=analog, the 0 is reference for cassette, not sure why they referenced it twice though. 


I can't find the optic cables, the source I knew removed them. Bummer as I was going to get a few more.


----------



## Big T

Paulluap said:


> Hi Big T
> 
> Went and got my stereo from Audio shop today, in bits.I really think I'm going to need the service manual please.
> 
> It was working when I gave it to them but now it has a damaged part (D1802).I can get this part from RS components NZ (92SD1802T-TL-E) which I think is the same.
> 
> Let me know what you think.
> 
> Cheers



I will get with David and get him to send it


----------



## SF49ers

Anybody by chance know what slots are the power, acc and ground on a 6770??


----------



## Big T

Paulluap said:


> Hi Big T
> 
> Went and got my stereo from Audio shop today, in bits.I really think I'm going to need the service manual please.
> 
> It was working when I gave it to them but now it has a damaged part (D1802).I can get this part from RS components NZ (92SD1802T-TL-E) which I think is the same.
> 
> Let me know what you think.
> 
> Cheers



David is going to email me the manual. Guessing it will be one day this week


----------



## smgreen20

SF49ers said:


> Anybody by chance know what slots are the power, acc and ground on a 6770??


I won't be back home to check until Thursday if you can wait that long.


----------



## SF49ers

smgreen20 said:


> I won't be back home to check until Thursday if you can wait that long.


Any help you can provide would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Big T

Paulluap said:


> Hi Big T
> 
> Went and got my stereo from Audio shop today, in bits.I really think I'm going to need the service manual please.
> 
> It was working when I gave it to them but now it has a damaged part (D1802).I can get this part from RS components NZ (92SD1802T-TL-E) which I think is the same.
> 
> Let me know what you think.
> 
> Cheers



He sent the service manual. PM your email to me and I'll forward them to ya


----------



## 63flip

I've got a question about the drx9575rz. I have one but the screen doesn't work properly. I have been looking for at least 8 months for a replacement face (pacparts has them but $289 is not happening). I finally saw one on evil bay the other day but it wasn't the same as mine. The raised cluster of buttons on the right side were all angular and kinda shaped like rectangles mine are all oval. They were all marked for the same functions. My question is would that face plate have worked or do I need the identical one to my unit. I'm using past tense because it sold in about a half hour. I just didn't want to shell out money if it wasn't going to work. I'll be kicking myself if I would have. 
I did order a new facia ribbon (about $8.00) from pacparts and I'm going to see if that fixes it. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Big T

63flip said:


> I've got a question about the drx9575rz. I have one but the screen doesn't work properly. I have been looking for at least 8 months for a replacement face (pacparts has them but $289 is not happening). I finally saw one on evil bay the other day but it wasn't the same as mine. The raised cluster of buttons on the right side were all angular and kinda shaped like rectangles mine are all oval. They were all marked for the same functions. My question is would that face plate have worked or do I need the identical one to my unit. I'm using past tense because it sold in about a half hour. I just didn't want to shell out money if it wasn't going to work. I'll be kicking myself if I would have.
> I did order a new facia ribbon (about $8.00) from pacparts and I'm going to see if that fixes it. Fingers crossed.



You should be getting a PM from a buddy about this


----------



## Kermit_

Great info guys! I'm currently planning a Clarion-based old school install and this thread is a goldmine of info, should help me into a nice old Clarion source unit!


----------



## smgreen20

Kermit_ said:


> Great info guys! I'm currently planning a Clarion-based old school install and this thread is a goldmine of info, should help me into a nice old Clarion source unit!


Keeps us posted. I for one, would love to know what you plan to use from HU to subs.


----------



## mikelycka

smgreen20 said:


> In due time, I will have a 9255. The wife understands my collecting but she prefers not knowing the price I pay for things. If she knew what I paid for my *NIB ADCS-1,* I probably wouldn't be able to collect anymore. I'm thinking some time in 2014 I'll have one or both a DRX and DRZ.


sorry about that....that was my fault glad I found it nib for you


----------



## smgreen20

There he is....
This guy here ^^^ is a very trusting and trustworthy guy. I'll vouch forhim in anything. Here is the person that is the sole reason I own the Clarion ADCS-1. His questioning of its value a few years back and my reply to how badly I wanted one, he stepped aside so I could have it. Not only that he was the middle man on it for me. He went above and beyond for me among other things that I'll keep personal (keep yourmind clean....). 
Thanks Mike. What have you been up to? It's been awhile. I just browse and make the occasional comment at the PG phorum.


----------



## mikelycka

things have been good just a lot of work family. I still can't make my mind up to what I want in my suv
im keep a set of clarion sss601 and a boston spg555 2ohm just need some amps
I am getting ready to sell my 2 phoenix gold elite.2
I paid the $10.00 fee for 3 month on here but still can post a buy ad in classified 

hows you sws1201? if you need anything in alberta lmk


----------



## mikelycka

man its 8:45 am here what time do you get up..lol


----------



## smgreen20

I work 11pm - 7:30am, sleep from 9am - 5pm. Currently it's 5pm here.


----------



## Ultimateherts

What about tape decks and such or even 8 track?


----------



## smgreen20

What do you want to know about them?


----------



## JuiceMan88

Someone had two BNIB DRX9275Ls listed last night on eBay for a very reasonable price (not affiliated) I snagged one. There's still one more as of right now. Looks like the guy found a nice stash of old Clarion stuff per his description.


----------



## smgreen20

If I wasn't broke I'd be all over the last one.


----------



## JuiceMan88

smgreen20 said:


> If I wasn't broke I'd be all over the last one.



Never fear! I have a little something that's BNIB that I need to part with and it needs to go to a good home at a cheap price . I'll PM you in a bit.


----------



## MiloX

Got link?

NVM- Found it!


----------



## Big T

Someone posted a pic of 2 DRX 9255 of which one had amber backlighting. Anyone know how it was done??


----------



## MiloX

JuiceMan88 said:


> Someone had two BNIB DRX9275Ls listed last night on eBay for a very reasonable price (not affiliated) I snagged one. There's still one more as of right now. Looks like the guy found a nice stash of old Clarion stuff per his description.


I grabbed the last one. The X275 units were my favorites from the day. Had to have it. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## smgreen20

Big T said:


> Someone posted a pic of 2 DRX 9255 of which one had amber backlighting. Anyone know how it was done??


I can't speak for this model so I'm going to say either they changed the bulbs out, which isn't to hard, or as with most other clarion HU's, press "disp" and "3" at the same time. I think it's 3, could be 1. It's been a while.


----------



## SilkySlim

Hey guys been a while since I've been over here love seeing all the OS clarion and even the pics of the new cz702. It brings back memories of installing/selling countless clarion decks. I loved them. Although the pyramid joystick volume / track control wasn't my favorite made my thumb sore lol. I am thinking about buying a few of the 702's because they are so cheap and I wonder how much longer they'll produce them. They may become an OS deck sooner then later. Lol but sad very sad it's a great piece. Although not my drz9255 I hope I never have to give that up!!!!!

Anyway have been searching for one of the longer digital optical cables to connect to my changer in the trunk. I anyone sees one or has one they would part with please pm me! I need it to complete my OS build. I have tried PAC parts and the west coast equivalent. Any help would be appreciated. Keep it up guys it's fun seeing this great equipment in good hands.


----------



## Big T

smgreen20 said:


> I can't speak for this model so I'm going to say either they changed the bulbs out, which isn't to hard, or as with most other clarion HU's, press "disp" and "3" at the same time. I think it's 3, could be 1. It's been a while.



OMG. That worked. I have had that thing 15 years and wanted it amber the whole time. Thanks


----------



## smgreen20

Lol, no problem.


----------



## [email protected]

Man, good luck. I tried every avenue I could find to procure one of those cables. Numerous dealers in the US and Canada. No luck. Someone on here referred me to someone in hong kong that had one. I ended up getting it (they only had one, I tried to buy more).

If I decide to go the car pc route I am going to sell all my 9255 stuff which includes: LNIB 9255, 625 changer, 006 cable, and a spare transport mech I bought for the player. 

So, that would be one way to get a cable... 




SilkySlim said:


> Hey guys been a while since I've been over here love seeing all the OS clarion and even the pics of the new cz702. It brings back memories of installing/selling countless clarion decks. I loved them. Although the pyramid joystick volume / track control wasn't my favorite made my thumb sore lol. I am thinking about buying a few of the 702's because they are so cheap and I wonder how much longer they'll produce them. They may become an OS deck sooner then later. Lol but sad very sad it's a great piece. Although not my drz9255 I hope I never have to give that up!!!!!
> 
> Anyway have been searching for one of the longer digital optical cables to connect to my changer in the trunk. I anyone sees one or has one they would part with please pm me! I need it to complete my OS build. I have tried PAC parts and the west coast equivalent. Any help would be appreciated. Keep it up guys it's fun seeing this great equipment in good hands.


----------



## Big T

[email protected] said:


> Man, good luck. I tried every avenue I could find to procure one of those cables. Numerous dealers in the US and Canada. No luck. Someone on here referred me to someone in hong kong that had one. I ended up getting it (they only had one, I tried to buy more).
> 
> 
> 
> If I decide to go the car pc route I am going to sell all my 9255 stuff which includes: LNIB 9255, 625 changer, 006 cable, and a spare transport mech I bought for the player.
> 
> 
> 
> So, that would be one way to get a cable...



DRX or DRZ 9255?


----------



## [email protected]

DRZ 



Big T said:


> DRX or DRZ 9255?


----------



## [email protected]'go

Exacly Big T



The différent optical cable and their reference:
DCA-001 (5m): Out (grey) Ø 10mm/ IN (Black) Ø 10mm ( <-- 2004/ <-- 2004 ) 
DCA-002 (1,5m): Out (grey) Ø 10mm/ IN (Black) Ø 10mm ( <-- 2004/ <-- 2004 ) 
DCA-005 (5m): Out (grey) Ø 9mm/ IN (Black) Ø 9mm ( 2004 -->/ 2004 --> ) 
DCA-006 (5m): Out (grey) Ø 10mm/ IN (Black) Ø 9mm ( <-- 2004/ 2004 --> ) 
DCA-007 (5m): Out (grey) Ø 9mm/ IN (Black) Ø 10mm ( 2004 --> / <-- 2004 ) 
DCA-008 (1,5m): Out (grey) Ø 9mm/ IN (Black) Ø 9mm ( 2004 -->/ 2004 --> ) 

For exemple:
The HX-D1 and the 9255


----------



## 2010hummerguy

Big T said:


> OMG. That worked. I have had that thing 15 years and wanted it amber the whole time. Thanks


Mind blown, I had a DRX for a while which my buddy still owns, neither of us knew about this in the 15 years we've had it!


----------



## JuiceMan88

MiloX said:


> I grabbed the last one. The X275 units were my favorites from the day. Had to have it. Thanks for the heads up.



Me too and it seems the 275s are much harder to come by than the 175s. This one will be going in my 87 Corolla even though it's not technically period correct it'll still look great and I love that interface!


----------



## MiloX

I am debating on what to do with this unit, Juice. I *may* put it in the Raptor. I may not. I need to figure out if I can get the digital out to work...


----------



## MiloX

OK guys... let's say I get my hands on one of the optical cables. How do I get the 9275 to output it's signal on it? Ideally, I'd like to connect it to the toslink input on my RF 360.3. 

I understand I'll need to change the RX end to Toslink... which shouldn't be a big deal. I'm just stumped at how to get the HU to use the digital output. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## smgreen20

There's a thread on here somewhere that talks about doing that with a 9255 I believe. Been awhile, don't recall all of the details. It might've been just for an AUX in.....


----------



## [email protected]

Seems like it required the changer to set it up...??


----------



## MiloX

I've read that in a couple of places Joey... but from what I gather, it turns the optical connector on the deck into an input. Not an output. :/

I guess I could just take the optical output from the changer and feed that into the RF piece. But then I loose what I love most about this deck... it's CD playback. :/


----------



## MiloX

What if I were to connect one of the compatible EQ's... I think the DPH7100 or DPH9100 to the deck using the expansion connector. That should unlock the optical out so the source unit's signal will be able to go to the EQ in digital format, right? I just wouldn't connect it to the eq...


----------



## [email protected]'go

I wrote two articles about this here

For the HU with change CD
Les Clarion DRX 9175 et 9375, bombes musicales !

For the HU with change CD on processor with Optical cable:
Les processeurs Clarion 1995/ 1997 

If you need more details.. I can put photo here


----------



## MiloX

Chris- Thank you for posting the links. I did my best to translate the French, but I did not do so well. 

So... to answer my question. What is the best way to get an optical out signal at the head unit?


----------



## [email protected]'go

What's your HU?


----------



## MiloX

DRX9275L


----------



## [email protected]'go

You need one of this processor
7100/ 7300/ 9100/ 9300

and a change CD
CDC1205/ 1235/ 605/ 635


----------



## MiloX

Woah! I need *both *a changer *and *a proc?


----------



## [email protected]'go

yes
The change CD is now the reader of your disk


----------



## [email protected]'go

You could too no using a changer CD (only if your HU Clarion begin hisreference with a 9xxx) but It's better with!!


----------



## MiloX

Thanks Chris!


----------



## [email protected]'go

I prepare differents photos for you

I hope explain it correctly.... in american language : Mad:


----------



## [email protected]'go

Look these HU


A C-Bus DRX 9175 (1995) on the top and a Ce-NET DRX 960 (2000)
the 9175 have an optical OUT and the 960, optical IN

The 9175 need a processor, no need for the 960



I prepare another photo with different mounting


----------



## [email protected]'go

Difference between a 7100/ 9100:


2 optical in for the 9100


1 for the 7100


you must respect the color to keep the signal flow


Do you understand MiloX or need you another mounting with a changer CD?


----------



## MiloX

Chris- this is extremely helpful. Thank you. 

So it looks to me like I should be able to get optical OUT of the 9275 if I connect either a 7100 or 9100 EQ to the Expanded DSP/EQ Connector Jack on the back of the HU. 

Is this correct?


----------



## [email protected]'go

Waiting for
I'll take photos..


----------



## [email protected]'go

Behing your HU, there is that:


The DPH 7100/ 9100/ 7300/ 9300 have this:


Connect them:


I don't think, you need an optical cable if you don't have a changer CD!!!!!!!! But I must re try my old Clarion to verified it 

I'll take photo for the connections...


----------



## [email protected]'go

guide for a connection


You can click on, it's better to understand


RCA out of the HU (sub out or non fader)


IN on the processor


The amp' RCA on the OUT of the processor


To the amp's




And ... music.. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N7ZfAWkKGm8


----------



## smgreen20

[email protected]'go said:


> I don't think, you need an optical cable if you don't have a changer CD!!!!!!!! But I must re try my old Clarion to verified it
> 
> I'll take photo for the connections...


No optical cable needed. The C-bus cake will transfer the audio from the CD changer to the head unit. If you choose to use optical from the HU to the DSP, you WILL need to connect the RCA's too as it carries the AM/FM audio. The 9100 has two optical inputs, one for the HU and one for the CD changer if you so choose.



Also, the 960 you have posted above, the US version is the DRX9675 and this I'm sure you know, but others might not, but the reason it has an optical in is because it has a DSP built in and doesn't need to send optical out.


----------



## [email protected]'go

smgreen20 said:


> No optical cable needed. The C-bus cake will transfer the audio from the CD changer to the head unit. If you choose to use optical from the HU to the DSP, you WILL need to connect the RCA's too as it carries the AM/FM audio. The 9100 has two optical inputs, one for the HU and one for the CD changer if you so choose.


Yes, with a changer CD, the C-Bus make audio transfert but not in Optical link directly!!
And the difference are enormous/ huge with or without optical cable!!!

Technically... no needed, optical cable between HU/ DSP 



smgreen20 said:


> Also, the 960 you have posted above, the US version is the DRX9675 and this I'm sure you know, but others might not, but the reason it has an optical in is because it has a DSP built in and doesn't need to send optical out.


Yes I know that, I wrote this, under this post  

But a DRX 9255 have no DSP built and yet...
 



unlike his brother, McIntosh MX 4000, which requires the MDA 4000 to return to optical


:worried:


----------



## MiloX

This has all been very interesting, and I truly appreciate all of the pictures and help. 

But I still don't know if I am any closer to figuring out how to get a digital signal on the optical out for the 9275.


----------



## [email protected]'go

Look at Milox

My next mount in my 'everyday 's car':










Why?? I listen to xxxxxxxx HU 4 at 6 hours/ day
 

I try/ test all!!

What a surprise ... 
I put a CD changer!!


----------



## vwdave

[email protected]'go said:


> Why?? I listen to xxxxxxxx HU 4 at 6 hours/ day


That is a great collection!

I am wiling to bet that you are not married. If you are married then you have the collect wife ever. I know better than to even ask if I could put my collection out in the family room.


----------



## [email protected]'go

need negotiation  

I built also, an install 'Home for my girlfriend






Tru Technolgy T-2.100:


Clarion DRX 9575Rz (1999)





And a DPH 7500z:




And a second HU: Premier P880rs


----------



## Kermit_

I'm looking at buying an Addzest HX-D20L but I can't find any info about these anywhere - Dr Google is being a dick.

Is it an HX-D10 with a facelift...? Just wondering if the CD transport dies whether I'm going to have any trouble getting it repaired. Any advice appreciated!


----------



## smgreen20

Since you're over seas from us, I would assume that you're correct in it being similar to the HX-D10 though I too cannot be sure. Replacement parts can be bought at Consumer Electronic Parts and Accessories at PacParts, Inc.


----------



## smgreen20

Google worked for me. It is just like the HX-D10, just a silver face over the black face and a copperchassis. 
High end ultra rare clarion addzest hx-d20l limited head unit sought after world wide - Zerotohundred.com


----------



## Kermit_

Thanks, yeah I did find that page, not a whole lot of info around on this exact model. It was probably only available in Japan or something.


----------



## sirbOOm

It baffles me that you cannot just use the optical output (adapted) straight to a DSP - that you have to actually "activate" it I guess but putting a processor or CD changer in line? I mean, that's what I've gathered here. How annoying! Interesting thread, though. Makes me think Clarion was the first Apple... unnecessary proprietary cables sold for big bucks. Not too dissimilar from Monster, which sells regular cables for big bucks and tries to overcomplicate things to scare you into buying them. Haha.


----------



## smgreen20

It's smart business, sucks for the consumer. The clarion units that have both a fiber optic and DSP control, the optic is an output only and for CD only. That's why a changer and the DSP need to beused together for an AUX input. Depending on which clarion DSP you use, the optics are input only. What you're doing in a sense is changing your CD changer function into an AUX input. The unit has to see the CD changer, switching the optical input to the DSP on.


----------



## Big T

Ordering my HXD3 this week


----------



## 2010hummerguy

beem46 said:


> thanks for the help bro.
> 
> i also have Addzest DRX9255EXL and Addzest HX-D20L not on the pic though.


You're welcome! Wow, have any pics of those? What do the EXL and 0L mean? International versions?



Big T said:


> Ordering my HXD3 this week


Wow, I am VERY jealous. I'd like to put one in my upcoming muscle car build but I'll probably settle for a HX-D2/DRZ-9255 since it will be a loud convertible...not sure the D3 will benefit my application lol.


----------



## Big T

The DRZ 9255, HXD2 and D3 are exact same unit execpt mild face changes.


----------



## ZombieHunter85

My clarions that are uninstalled. APA 4101, APA 4120, APA 4160.


----------



## ZombieHunter85




----------



## ZombieHunter85

Brand new in box clarion 5 band EQ


----------



## ZombieHunter85

Clarion's installed in my daily driver. a APA4201!! HUGE AMP, And the 72EQ in my dash below my PHANTOM FACE alpine 7897. hooked up to Memphis 6.5 and FULTRON tweeters.


----------



## ZombieHunter85

I know SMGREEN20 will enjoy these pics!!


----------



## intermis

Hello, I have a question for what is a switch LINE IN <-> LINE OUT on the bottom of the Clarion DRX8175R?


----------



## [email protected]'go

when you use a DPH 7100 or 7300 without external amp, set "in" switch selector


----------



## smgreen20

Yes, I do enjoy, thank you.


----------



## ZombieHunter85

I think are a few we un knowingly bidding against each other for on ebay.
The APA4201 I got for 50 shipped the guy sold it as parts just because he hasn't hooked it up in 10 years, I hooked it up, everything works perfect!


----------



## beem46

Here it is

http://i181.photobucket.com/albums/...E-FE5A-4FE8-833B-2EEC727B3A06_zps3ngt5tgu.jpg

[URL=http://s181.photobucket.com/user/bagerz_inc/media/C99B4658-C74A-4F69-974B-6D184641E6A5_zpsvlyni7ia.jpg.html][/URL]


----------



## beem46

[URL="


----------



## smgreen20

Interesting HX-D20L, it's counterpart is the HX-D10, but the HX-D10 is a deadhead.


----------



## Big T

Not really old school. But look what came in today...


----------



## smgreen20

Nice!


----------



## Big T

Just temporary untill we can get it all molded in but sounds unbelivable


----------



## smgreen20

Nice combo.


----------



## Big T

Getting the blue lighting on the NX 501 changed to white to match the D3...


----------



## smgreen20

That'll Be sweet.


----------



## Big T

Sure is quite in here


----------



## IT300

My X


----------



## IT300




----------



## [email protected]'go

Superb!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :surprised::surprised:


----------



## IT300




----------



## IT300




----------



## IT300




----------



## IT300

[email protected]'go said:


> Superb!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :surprised::surprised:


OK!
░░░░░░░░░░░░▄▄ 
░░░░░░░░░░░█░░█ 
░░░░░░░░░░░█░░█ 
░░░░░░░░░░█░░░█ 
░░░░░░░░░█░░░░█ 
███████▄▄█░░░░░██████▄ 
▓▓▓▓▓▓█░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█ 
▓▓▓▓▓▓█░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█ 
▓▓▓▓▓▓█░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█ 
▓▓▓▓▓▓█░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█ 
▓▓▓▓▓▓█░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█ 
▓▓▓▓▓▓█████░░░░░░░░░█ 
██████▀░░░░▀▀██████


----------



## [email protected]'go

Sorry in french.... : http://antique-autoradio-madness.org/clarion/clarion-cata-1995_1.htm


----------



## IT300

Okay!
I speak English ! According to the English and French badly.
Why you gave me the link?


----------



## [email protected]'go

For the documentation, it's not easy to find this


----------



## IT300

At the site documenting the photos?
In Russia we have a lot of these and Clarion Addzest.


----------



## IT300

My Outback and Addzest HX-D1.
Very good sound !
Energetic sound !
But do it right is not easy.
A lot volt outlet RCA.








I know a professional who makes the signal delay for the HX-D1.


----------



## IT300

And DRZ9255


----------



## [email protected]'go

I've got too this HU


----------



## IT300

Which of vehicles in the photo do you like the sound ( tonal balance ) ?


----------



## [email protected]'go

In my VW T3: Clarion DRX 9375
in my every day car: Clarion DRX 960

I listen to this HU in my home


----------



## IT300

No, I wanted to ask how you like the sound ?
DRZ9255 HX-D1 MX4000 DRX9255?


----------



## [email protected]'go

This HU have a very similar sound (except the DRZ9255)

I don't sure I understand your question IT300 :worried:


----------



## IT300

Ok.
Why do you listen to at home car CD player ?
You can buy a home audio .


----------



## [email protected]'go

Yes I agree with you.. but I'm a moderator of 2 french caraudio site and I write articles about this HU


----------



## IT300

Now it is clear !
I saw a tube amplifier.
I like its sound .
I listen Poweramper XP200.


----------



## [email protected]'go

Very good, the PowerAmper!!!

There's 2 Tube amplifier on my photo... and 1 HU tube..


----------



## Big T

If anyone is interested, there are 2 DRZ 9255s and an HX-D3 on eBay right now


----------



## WestCo

I will be selling an MX4000/MDA combo here (Jap tuner) if anyone is interested.
$1,100 shipped. Has the optical cable as well.


----------



## adcs1

Few weeks ago i got me a mint HX-D2, just so the Adcs-1 shouldnt feel so lonley. Mid-October i also got a DPAA-1, but without the microphone. Is there any here knowing what mic to use?


----------



## adcs1

Please, dont drool to much in your keyboards. lol


----------



## smgreen20

adcs1 said:


> Please, dont drool to much in your keyboards. lol


Mathis?


----------



## ADCS-1

DANG, i really hate google+ and their pic-sharing ability. :furious:


----------



## ZombieHunter85

My babies, some are for sale in the classifieds


----------



## SAudio

Old School Clarion

The system is a Clarion Compo G-80 and the components are:

Tuner G-80TVF
Cassette G-80D
Equalizer G-80C
Amps GA-505


----------



## smgreen20

Zombie, love those amps. 

SAudio, great pieces, I'm speechless at those.


----------



## SAudio

smgreen20 said:


> Zombie, love those amps.
> 
> SAudio, great pieces, I'm speechless at those.


That is were it all started. Back then with Clarion and pioneer










They started it all. They were the best!

But. Clarion has always been my favorite. Not only because they used to own Mcintosh and still manufacture all their car audio stuff, not even because they were the only manufacturer in the world to meet Nasa workmanship standards (Inspectors) and were invited to install the sound system on the space station

Clarion | Clarion Is Out of This World - First Car A/V Components go into Space

It has been my favorite because it has been there from the start and because it does sound good


----------



## smgreen20

It was three weeks ago today that I lost my job and it's been rough, I wont lie. At the same time I'm doing ok. We're getting by but that's all we're doing. On the OS facebook page I had a fellow Clarion enthusiast do something to help cheer me up, and that he did. There are 3 Clarion items that were for sale there and he bought one and had it sent to me. He's a member here too, and Mathias, again many many thanks for what you did. I was speechless and choked up at the same time and am very grateful for the friends I have and surround myself with. Enough of my blabbing (I feel it's very warranted) and on to the amp. Behold a Clarion APA2200 from '95.























































I am humble and thankful for this amp that a friend, only known through our love of old Clarion, has given me, I'm blessed in more ways then I realized. This was just another way I found/realized how much so I was. Again, thank you Mathias.


----------



## ZombieHunter85

That's awesome ^^ I never had a chance to own any of the 2 channels before.


----------



## Big T

Dual headunit install in my wifes car. NX 501 and HX-D3 
Had the LED in the 501 swapped to white to match the HX-D3


----------



## OBeerWANKenobi

Clarion SRS1961

Alas,
Busted..... 
















Cone material got brittle over time. I'm looking at having them repaired, but they'll never be like they were.

If anyone knows someone that will fix them please point me in the right direction.

These were my favorite sounding speakers back in the day.


----------



## NCSUsq

This might be the right thread for this question. I have the opportunity to buy a clarion arx9270 for $50, complete w cd changer/crossover, I've seen a good amount of people on here raving about older HU's right now I have a cheapo alpine media player... The clarion has 3 preouts, my alpine has 2, also wonder if it's possible to use my iPod/phone with this guy... I know sound quality has to be awesome on it... Btw it will be going in a 2002 mazda b3000. I feel I'm silly for even asking whether or not to jump on it... Just wanted to soak up some knowledge about this model seeing as this is a recent curiosity of mine to switch HU's. I will be running it with a JL xd400/4 as well as a PG rx1100. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## 63flip

OBeerWANKenobi said:


> Clarion SRS1961
> 
> Alas,
> Busted.....
> 
> 
> View attachment 59549
> View attachment 59550
> 
> 
> Cone material got brittle over time. I'm looking at having them repaired, but they'll never be like they were.
> 
> If anyone knows someone that will fix them please point me in the right direction.
> 
> These were my favorite sounding speakers back in the day.


You could try contacting this place. If anyone could bring life back into them it would be this shop. They've done tons of work for me over the years and I can't recommend him highly enough. 

Speaker Workshop 
Fort Wayne, IN
260-426-8742


----------



## NCSUsq

Ok maybe it wasn't the right section to post... Thanks for all the help anyway.


----------



## smgreen20

I have an all things clarion thread under General topics, but $50 is a steal for those 3 pieces. Sadly you can not use your iPad/iPod with it unless you did the CD changer mod and it's not an easy thing to take on. You'd have to search for it but there is a thread that describes how to do it. I would say use a tape adapter but the face is motorized and would not shut properly.


----------



## peenemunde

A while back, I bought a cdc1255z to pair with my DRZ. I wanted to know if anyone see's Pro's or Con's to using them together? 

If I use the C-Net cable, is it somehow going to color my signal?


----------



## [email protected]'go

I advise you an Optical Cable!!!!!!!!!!! It's better! Much better





With optical cable


----------



## peenemunde

Sounds like I'll be looking for one of those bad boys


----------



## [email protected]'go

Very rare this cable!!!!!!!!!

You must take the base of the reference: DCA 006 no other with your DRZ and your CDC 1255


----------



## peenemunde

This is the place to find rare Clarion gear! 
Maybe someone has an extra?! 

Here fishy.. fishy.. fishy


----------



## [email protected]'go

Why Not!!! ???

Try with Clarion's factory, too


----------



## JPOSEY

Started with a DRX8675 w/ 7500z EQ and then had an HX-D10. Very well built and excellent sound quality.


----------



## SunRedGT

JuiceMan88 said:


> I was bidding on that until the dude quoted me $35 extra for shipping because he said he would ship it for
> $2.00 like he listed. Gave up at that point! Glad you got it! Enjoy!


I did too! He relisted it over and over the same way. Small world, same bad business, dick ebayer.


----------



## peenemunde

Any DCA-006 cable laying around?


----------



## smgreen20

peenemunde said:


> Any DCA-006 cable laying around?


There's a DCA-005 on ebay right now....$150.00


----------



## [email protected]'go

Isn't the good reference, Sorry!
With this optical link (DCA 005): DRZ 9255 (OK) but impossible with a CDC 1255z! A changer CD after 2004 is necessary


----------



## peenemunde

I'm pretty sure the DCA005 won't work for me. To utilize the CDC1255z with my DRZ, I'll need the DCA 006


----------



## [email protected]'go

Yes Sir

DCA 006
gray plug (out): 10mm diameter
black plug (in): 9mm diameter

DCA 005
gray plug (out): 9mm diameter
black plug (in): 9mm diameter


----------



## smgreen20

Thanks for that info Chris, I was not aware of that.



Changed the install over the last two weeks.

The full set-up:
HU: Clarion NX604
Processing: LANZAR E30, LANZAR X3, Clarion BCX100
AMPS: Clarion APA4200 (50w x 4 @ 4 ohms), Audiopipe APMI-1500 (1414w x 1 @ 1 ohm)
Front speakers (still under construction): Sundown Audio 2.75" fullrange (~750Hz-20kHz), 6 1/2" Silver Flutes (60Hz-~750Hz) *Will be adding Memphis PR series tweeters at 10kHz and up*
Rear speakers: NONE
SUB: Sundown Audio SA10v2D2 (wired at 1 ohm)

The EQ almost isn't needed, but I've done some quick adjusting and it sounds great and gets LOUD and stays clean the whole time. Also I need to trim and add some carpet around the sub and I'm going to add a cover w/a plexi window over the sub amp on the box with fans to aid in cooling and to cover the wires.










]


----------



## seafish

Shoukld probably post a WTB, nut though that I might get a better response here-- 

Do any of you Clarion hoarder (lol…JK) happen to have an EXTRA remote control for the DRZ9255?? 

I bought a really nice condition unit a year or so ago and am getting ready to install it, but realize that it did not come with an RC.

TIA.


----------



## intermis

Hello, I have question about digital connection between DSP Clarion DPH9100 and CD changer Clarion CDC635. I have HU DRX8175R (there is no digital output) and I thinking if it will work when DPH9100 will be connected to CDC635 by optical cable without RCA cable between DRX8175R and DPH9100 only control cable between DRX8175R and CDC635?
P.S. I hope for your answer *[email protected]'go*


----------



## [email protected]'go

You can see here for your connection: Les processeurs Clarion 1995/ 1997

You must connecting the RCA on the "non fader out of your 8175" and on your DPH 9100 in


----------



## intermis

It will be working digitally between CD changer and DSP or it will be by analog from CD changer to HU and from HU to DSP? If I do not listen FM radio and I do not play CD from HU that RCA between HU i DSP are necessary? I would like to use my HU as controller for CD changer and DSP.


----------



## [email protected]'go

If your install is DRX 8175 + DPH 9100 + CDC 635

you put a CD in your 8175: analogic but this Clarion have a good CD motor!!
No problem with the FM radio!

Now
When the CD listenned under the CDC 635: Optical

Yes, normally, the RCA are necessary!

Yes too!
The Clarion DRX drive your CDC AND the DPH

When you connect its, you must be have this message 



Be careful! My CD changer is a CDC1235.....


----------



## intermis

Maybe I not write exactly what I mean (sorry for my English).
Now my set is:
HU: Clarion DRX8175R (only analog out)
CD changer: Clarion CDC634 (only analog out)
DSP: Clarion DPH9100 (with analog in and 2 x digital in)
It all works now perfectly (CD changer is connected to HU, HU non-fader out is connected to DSP analog in. DSP out are connected to amplifiers). I can control DSP, I can play CD from HU, I can play FM radio from HU, I can play CD from CD changer but everything is transmited to DSP by analog connection.

I plan to replace my CD changer CDC634 to CDC635 (because has a digital out) and buy optical cable for connection CD changer and DSP by digital, because I am looking for better sound quality an I do not want to replace my HU.
I plan to use DRX8175R only like DSP and changer controller. I will not play music from HU.

1 question: If music will be played only from CD changer and CD changer will be connected with DSP by optical for what I need RCA between HU i DSP? Really will not work without RCA?
2 question: If I have connected RCA from HU to DSP and optical cable from CD changer to DSP how do I know that sound is transmited by digital instead analog? It will be displayed on display DRX8175R?
3 question: Can you do for me a test and connect DRX8175R (not DRX9175R) as I wrote above and check whether it will work?

Thank you in advance for your time.


----------



## [email protected]'go

intermis said:


> Maybe I not write exactly what I mean (sorry for my English).
> Now my set is:
> HU: Clarion DRX8175R (only analog out)
> CD changer: Clarion CDC634 (only analog out)
> DSP: Clarion DPH9100 (with analog in and 2 x digital in)
> It all works now perfectly (CD changer is connected to HU, HU non-fader out is connected to DSP analog in. DSP out are connected to amplifiers). I can control DSP, I can play CD from HU, I can play FM radio from HU, I can play CD from CD changer but everything is transmited to DSP by analog connection.
> 
> I plan to replace my CD changer CDC634 to CDC635 (because has a digital out) and buy optical cable for connection CD changer and DSP by digital, because I am looking for better sound quality an I do not want to replace my HU.
> I plan to use DRX8175R only like DSP and changer controller. I will not play music from HU.


I'm understand... But your CD changer 634 has't got digital connection !!!!!!!!!!
What and because!?
Look at the factory's name/reference about your 
Clarion CDC
CDC= Changer CD
634 ?
6 = 6CD
3= 1995
4= optique? noooooooooooooooooooooooooo

for example


----------



## intermis

[email protected]'go said:


> I'm understand... But your CD changer 634 has't got digital connection !!!!!!!!!!


I know about it, so I wrote:


intermis said:


> CD changer: Clarion CDC634 (only analog out)


and I wrote:


intermis said:


> I plan to replace my CD changer CDC634 to CDC635 (because has a digital out) and buy optical cable for connection CD changer and DSP by digital, because I am looking for better sound quality an I do not want to replace my HU.


Can you check for me the connection about which I wrote in an earlier post?


----------



## [email protected]'go

Ok
I'll take much photo for the connection
But only in the evening because I must work on my vw!
You can see here this install

VW T3 1982 (Acte II), Pioneer Component 1982


----------



## smgreen20

Intermis, 
Whenever the optical cable is connected, the unit will, by default, use the optical path. Analog for this system is ONLY needed to pass the audio signal from the head unit (CD or AM/FM) to the DSP unit. Since you're not going to use the head unit other then to control the DSP and CD changer, you will be fine to run it in the manner that you intend.


----------



## [email protected]'go

I choose a DRX 9375, CDC 1235 changer CD and DPH 9300 for illustred

First: the plan




With the C-Bus cable


Between the changer CD


To the HU




For the processeur










grey = out, black = in











Cable HU- DPH


----------



## intermis

*smgreen20* - I think that it should work like you wrote.
*[email protected]'go* - Thank you for your test but I known that it will be working with DRX9375 or DRX9175. I need information that it will be working with DRX8175R.
Can you test for me configuration as is on my picture?
Necessarily HU DRX8175R without RCA connection between HU and DSP.
Thank you for your time.


----------



## [email protected]'go

I lent my 8175 to a friend
I can test with a 9175 / DPH 9100, not optical link without RCA
Yes, of course
I'll try to test it today...


----------



## intermis

Thank you, so please test 9175 / DPH 9100 without optical connection between HU and DSP and without RCA connection between HU and DSP.
Please only connect optical betwen CDC and DSP.


----------



## [email protected]'go

yes of course too

You 'll like to know if the optical link and sound is OK without RCA between HU/ DPH?
It's just that?


----------



## [email protected]'go

I know the result
no sound with the HU!!!!!
This RCA are necessary!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

But I connect it now


----------



## [email protected]'go

The DPH without RCA




ON


CD changer ok
DSP ok
Optical OK




Under tuner.... ok, but no sound!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


With a CD in HU


..... always no sound


RCA between HU/ DPH are must be connected!!
Normal!


----------



## smgreen20

I posted what I did as I've already done the test myself. Your pic (intermis) of the diagram will work exactly as I said and as Chris tested. No audio will be sent to the DSP from the HU. I give you my word, you can quit worrying, it will work as you intend it to. No audio from the HU to the DSP but you will have audio from the CD changer and control of the DSP. 

I too, own a DRX8175, DRX9157L, DRX9275L, DRX9375R, EQH5100, DPH7100, DPH9100, DPH9300. They all work together and the same. So go forth with what you intend to do, it will all be ok.


----------



## intermis

*[email protected]'go* and *smgreen20* - thank you for tests and information. Now everything is clear. I care only for sound from CD changer and I have confirmation from you that it will be working without RCA.


----------



## [email protected]'go

Yes, no need RCA for CD changer!

But, it's easy to put 2 RCA between HU/ DSP
So, you can keep the Tuner and CD mode from HU!


----------



## intermis

Yes, I know that it is easy and probably in final config I will have RCA.
Regards,
intermis


----------



## zinophile

Does anyone know how to test a Clarion DCA-001/DCA-002 cable, by itself without plugging it between two known good pieces of equipment? Both ends are the old style Clarion connector/converter with the little board inside.

I am wondering if there is any way to make sure that the connectors are converting the fiber digital signal to the output pin. Can't be tested somehow with a DMM can it?

Thanks!


----------



## smgreen20

Not that I'm aware of, after all it is a beam of light that is being projected through the cable. I highly doubt there's a way to test it using a multimeter.


----------



## zinophile

OK, thanks! I thought with the light being converted in the connector, there might be some way to test a signal after the conversion.


----------



## toyopah

Good stuff...clarion CD changers cdc 634 and 635 can be used for MX5000...C-Bus 13 pin...nice...MX5000-MDA5000-CDC635 or 635...because it hard to find for MCD5000.


----------



## smgreen20

Toyopah, 
Thanks for that tid bit of information.


----------



## toyopah

I also use the optics of a clarion hx d1 to replace the optic of the MX500. McIntosh make MX5000 by clarion


----------



## toyopah

I'm sorry. I mean MX5000


----------



## toyopah

I have HX-D1 and MX5000 , both hu best I have had , was amazing sound, clarity, warm.
I think it's hard to find HU analog like that on new products today .


----------



## [email protected]'go

Are you try on the MX5000, the MCD410?


----------



## toyopah

No, I want it, but it's hard to find MCD410 in good condition and reasonable price...finally I just get cdc634 NOS..with reasonable price...


----------



## [email protected]'go

I've got a MCD410.... Perhaps, the only one in my country, I think (?)

A CDC634 with no optical out!!!!! What for????

Take a 635!!! In Clarion's reference, the 5 = Optical out
Choose the CDC 1235 or 1205! The CD motor is better with a 12 CD changer 
There's too, a 18CD Clarion changer, for example 1835


----------



## smgreen20

Just snagged myself a birthday gift, mostly courtesy of ebay ($20 coupon), so I grabbed the Clarion A1503 2 ch amp. A great piece to the collection. Thinking of actually using it to power two OS LANZAR LP8 8" subs along with the 6ch amp, the A4600, to my front 3way. Pics when it arrives.


----------



## Chief Wiggum

Clarion 7580
View attachment 94569


----------



## genaro_ramos

Wow, Very nice vintage models.


----------



## smgreen20

I really want that 7580, it's one of only a few units I'm missing for my collection of '93 products. PM me PLEASE, if you ever go to sell it. Great piece.


----------



## Qmotion

I just installed my Clarion DRZ9255 that I had purchased 12 years ago BNIB.


----------



## Chief Wiggum

smgreen20 said:


> I really want that 7580, it's one of only a few units I'm missing for my collection of '93 products. PM me PLEASE, if you ever go to sell it. Great piece.


PM sent.

I don't have the owner's manual and it just stopped reading CDs recently, probably within a couple months. I can supply you additional images if you wish.


----------



## genaro_ramos

Ready to install this weekend. Clarion 8670RT


----------



## smgreen20

Chief Wiggum said:


> PM sent.
> 
> I don't have the owner's manual and it just stopped reading CDs recently, probably within a couple months. I can supply you additional images if you wish.


PM replied, and yes I still want it. Thank you for getting back to me.


----------



## smgreen20

Genaro, 
I hope this helps.


----------



## peenemunde

Still looking for a DCA006 optical cable  
Anybody got one lying around?


----------



## Qmotion

peenemunde said:


> Still looking for a DCA006 optical cable
> Anybody got one lying around?


pacparts.com still has them in stock.


----------



## peenemunde

Qmotion said:


> pacparts.com still has them in stock.


Discontinued


----------



## [email protected]'go

peenemunde said:


> Still looking for a DCA006 optical cable
> Anybody got one lying around?


Rare!
Very rare!


----------



## Qmotion

[email protected]'go said:


> Rare!
> Very rare!


DCA006 and DCA005 have the same connectors. Pacparts.com still has the other then. I just ordered 2 of them a month ago.


----------



## [email protected]'go

Qmotion said:


> DCA006 and DCA005 have the same connectors.


Sure????
I think NO!


----------



## genaro_ramos

smgreen20 said:


> Genaro,
> I hope this helps.


It's great... thanks for your help.


----------



## peenemunde

Qmotion said:


> DCA006 and DCA005 have the same connectors. Pacparts.com still has the other then. I just ordered 2 of them a month ago.


Sorry man, they aren't the same connector. I've been on my quest for a 006 cable for roughly a year now. Believe me, I wish it were that easy :/


----------



## Qmotion

peenemunde said:


> Sorry man, they aren't the same connector. I've been on my quest for a 006 cable for roughly a year now. Believe me, I wish it were that easy :/


What are the differences in the two? I'm using the DCA005 to run digital from my DRZ 9255 into my Bit-one. I had to cut one end to convert to toslink.


----------



## peenemunde

Qmotion said:


> What are the differences in the two? I'm using the DCA005 to run digital from my DRZ 9255 into my Bit-one. I had to cut one end to convert to toslink.


I'm planning to use a CDC1255Z changer, it uses a specific connection. The 005 is to connect CeNet to any changer without Z in it's model number. 006 is for any changer with Z in it's model number


----------



## [email protected]'go

2 years ago, I wrote an artical about the Clarion's connection

Forum Autoson

Sorry in french...:worried:


----------



## Big T

I have a buddy with an auto PC. Any ideas what it's worth?


----------



## smgreen20

Sadly, not much. NIB units sell on ebay between $100-125 tops. I paid $100 for mine NIB. I'd love to have another one. Are you asking for him, yourself (you want to buy it from him) or are you trying to help him sell it?


----------



## Big T

Not sure. Might get it for my collection unless someone really wants it. (By really wants it, I don't mean pays a lot I mean truly wants it. Just wanna see it go to a good home)


----------



## [email protected]'go

Clarion ARX 8670 rz from a rare Clarion 'Pac 8606'












or here: https://youtu.be/Hkn0MNlzhx0


----------



## smgreen20

That's a nice looking unit there Chris.
I liked it when Clarion sold a set like that back in the mid to late 90's. I love the fact that you still have the original "set" box.


----------



## [email protected]'go

Yes SMGreen, I enjoy this set in original box

I'll try this ARX with 3 differents DSP with optical link
DPH 7500z, DPH 910, DPH 913


Of course with a changeur CD CDC1255z and EA1351 for Ipod


----------



## smgreen20

How did I miss the last post, and so long ago too.

I just acquired a gem. I'll get pics up soon. The clue involves the numbers 7, 5, 8 and 0.


----------



## zoingg

I'm about to get a DRX960RZ, looks in awesome condition. Is there any cable to connect an iPod? Thanks


----------



## smgreen20

It's CeNet based so the EA1351 just might work.


----------



## smgreen20

As promised, a unicorn piece for me. Thanks to Chiefwiggum for this beauty. This was in better condition then I thought, it arrived looking mint, even the factory box. CD doesn't play, but parts are available. 





























]









The remote even looks mint, other then a cover missing to it...I also found a service repair manual on ebay for it too, so I snagged that up. I'll get to putting power to it this weekend to play with it.


----------



## [email protected]'go

Wonderful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

So rare!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
and the remote control??? I' don't know these?????

Just a little question SMgreen..

I must note that it looks like a Clarion DSP 959e, no??


:cwm15:


----------



## Makaveli7

HELP PLEASE!!!

Hey guys, I have an 89 Camaro that I've been working on restoring. When I used to drive it as an everyday car, I had an amazing stereo system hooked up. Ive been working on putting all of my speakers in and getting new wires hooked back up. The stereo I have is a Clarion DRX9375R (I bought it new in 97). Ive been driving with just the stereo hooked up (no speakers) and when I would start the car, the messages and such would scroll across the screen and everything seemed fine. One day last week, I started my car and it started flashing and now the face of the stereo wont work. I have checked the electric currents and the stereo is definitely getting currents to the rear and front of the stereo, but the face is still not working. I do not want to get a new stereo- I really want this one to work. I have the matching sound processor and CD changer that are made for the stereo, and I would love for this set to work again! Any advice you can give me would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## smgreen20

[email protected]'go said:


> Wonderful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> So rare!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> and the remote control??? I' don't know these?????
> 
> Just a little question SMgreen..
> 
> I must note that it looks like a Clarion DSP 959e, no??
> 
> 
> :cwm15:


Yes, same style...same year, '93.

I posted 3 videos on youtube showing them both in action together.


https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCSL8ESCidC0FKOInDYhhlTQ

If that doesn't work, type Clarion 7580 part1, part 2, part 3.


----------



## smgreen20

Makaveli7 said:


> HELP PLEASE!!!
> 
> Hey guys, I have an 89 Camaro that I've been working on restoring. When I used to drive it as an everyday car, I had an amazing stereo system hooked up. Ive been working on putting all of my speakers in and getting new wires hooked back up. The stereo I have is a Clarion DRX9375R (I bought it new in 97). Ive been driving with just the stereo hooked up (no speakers) and when I would start the car, the messages and such would scroll across the screen and everything seemed fine. One day last week, I started my car and it started flashing and now the face of the stereo wont work. I have checked the electric currents and the stereo is definitely getting currents to the rear and front of the stereo, but the face is still not working. I do not want to get a new stereo- I really want this one to work. I have the matching sound processor and CD changer that are made for the stereo, and I would love for this set to work again! Any advice you can give me would be greatly appreciated.


More then likely the face quit working. If that is the case, no worries. You can find a new face on ebay. If you get a new face and it continues, search for another 9375 on ebay. They show up quite often.


----------



## torchlight

Holy moly, this takes me back to high school!


----------



## smgreen20

Welcome torchlight. Maybe we can help you relive your youth and feel young again then.


----------



## sscar

Clarion se-200 retro early '80 sunvisor speakers still in original box..


----------



## smgreen20

That's a sweet piece I never knew existed.


----------



## juhte

Thought that this would be the best place to post this situation and request for advice:

I have a "not so old" Clarion DXZ555MP receiver in my RV that I am trying to add a SiriusXM SXV300 tuner to. The round connection on the SiriusXM tuner is C-bus while the square connection on the Clarion receiver is CeNET. I have seen a translator that used to be available through Cruchfield for CD changers, but don't know if it would work for my application or where I can find it (last one sold on eBay earlier this year!). Does anyone have some advice they can give me?

Thanks,
John


----------



## Chief Wiggum

juhte said:


> Thought that this would be the best place to post this situation and request for advice:
> 
> I have a "not so old" Clarion DXZ555MP receiver in my RV that I am trying to add a SiriusXM SXV300 tuner to. The round connection on the SiriusXM tuner is C-bus while the square connection on the Clarion receiver is CeNET. I have seen a translator that used to be available through Cruchfield for CD changers, but don't know if it would work for my application or where I can find it (last one sold on eBay earlier this year!). Does anyone have some advice they can give me?
> 
> Thanks,
> John


The SiriusXM SXV300 is not compatible with the DXZ555MP. You're going to need an old Sirius tuner, Sirius SC-C1 and Clarion CLA-SC1. Please be aware both of those components have been discontinued for a long time. Prior to purchasing an old Sirius tuner make sure it still can be activated by contacting SiriusXM.


----------



## juhte

Thanks for the information! Before I go down "the rabbit" hole, how would the Sirius SC-C1 tuner and Clarion CLA-SC1 adapter you mention connect? I see that tuner uses the round C-Bus connector and the adapter has what seem like only square CeNET connections.

John


----------



## Chief Wiggum

The Sirius SC-C1 has a round DIN connector that plugs into the Clarion CLA-SC1. The CLA-SC1 has 2 CeNET ports. One goes between the head unit and the CLA-SC1 and the other is CeNET pass-thru for additional CeNET devices. Google Clarion CLA-SC1 and you'll see what I'm talking about.


----------



## juhte

I see now that there is an input on the other side of the Clarion CLA-SC1 adapter that is for connecting to the Sirius' SC-C1 DIN cable. I will check with SiriusXM regarding continuing support for the old tuner before I proceed. Thanks again for all your help! John


----------



## Chief Wiggum

Depending on how much time you spend using your RV, have you considered a portable satellite tuner and using the auxiliary input on your DXZ555MP?


----------



## juhte

That is what I have been doing. I am trying to free up the AUX inputs for adding a connection for my cell phone (Bluetooth or hardwired). John


----------



## Clarion_Freak

I'm a HUGE lover of Clarion products! Seems a few things never changed over the years... from all the way back in the late 70's and early 80's I remember those Clarion MCD360 crossovers AND their famous 7-band EQS746 equalizer. In fact, I remember when these were in high demand, but things change and peoples' taste changes. NOT MINE!

I'm coming up on close to 60 years old and loved the old school Clarion equalizers and crossovers so much I bought their MCD360 crossover for my 99 Dodge Stratus when I got $100,000 from my dad's life insurance policy in 2008 and could afford pretty much ANY brand. It was quality, not price that got me! Back when I had the Stratus I was a huge fan of Kenwood speakers, so I bought ALL Kenwood speakers, DVC 12's, even CD changer and 3 amps. Now days, Clarion has far surpassed Kenwood in their frequency response of their speakers, so I sold all my Kenwood speakers and subs and now run Clarion.

Now, in my last car AND my current Civic, I'm running the Clarion EQS746 7-band equalizer and love it! Only "issue" I have with it is that someone at Clarion should have redesigned the fader knob so it's on the LEFT of the auxilary button instead of on the RIGHT among the frequency knobs! Otherwise, no problems.

This is my my present setup:







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## juhte

Dear Chief Wiggum,

Found out that a SIR-CL3 model Sirius tuner should also work without the need for an adapter. SiriusXM also confirmed I should be able to use any Sirius tuner that is compatible with my Clarion head unit to receive their all access programing. So, for $40 I am going for it!

John


----------



## naujokas

*Clarion ADCS X* on sale - new 

Clarion ADCS X новый (ГУ+проц) не подключался еще. - Источники сигнала и обработки - БЛЮЗМОБИЛЬ форум


----------



## chuyler1

If anyone is interested in this stuff let me know by sending a PM. Cleaning out the garage. 

Clarion Drx8575z - works fine but sometimes shuts off when you go to insert a disc

Clarion Drx9575rz - works but backlight doesn't come on, have extra face plate but turns out issue is with ribbon cable. 

Clarion Remote - works 

Clarion DPH7500z - works

Clarion 6-disc changer - worked when I pulled it out, haven't tested

10' CeNet cable















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2010hummerguy

That visor speaker is crazy, I love it!

Okay I know this is going to be a longshot for how rare this amp is but my last Clarion APA4300HX stopped working and now the LEDs blink "888 888 888 888". It may have been shipping related as it happened after a trip across the country. I took it apart to see if there was anything obviously wrong but nothing was loose, nothing burnt, no shorts, etc. Anyone have any idea what the issue might be? Trying to decide if it is worth fixing (if I can even find someone who knows about these) or if I need to give up and dedicate it as a robust paperweight. Any insight is welcome!


----------



## Chief Wiggum

The service and owner's manual doesn't say anything about the error message you seeing.


----------



## Chief Wiggum

juhte said:


> Dear Chief Wiggum,
> 
> Found out that a SIR-CL3 model Sirius tuner should also work without the need for an adapter. SiriusXM also confirmed I should be able to use any Sirius tuner that is compatible with my Clarion head unit to receive their all access programing. So, for $40 I am going for it!
> 
> John


I forgot about that Sirius tuner, that was made by Directed Electronics way back in the day.


----------



## jrs1006

Hey guys I have a few DCA-002's I am willing to sell. If anyone is interested IM me. Also open to trades. you can make these cables any length following the link below.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...y-non-macintosh-cd-changer-work-mx-406-a.html


----------



## steewax

Hello everybody my name is Steve and I am from Germany. I just bought myself a Clarion ARX 9270R. Acutally I am also waiting for a DPH9100 to go with it. I have a few questions. 

I saw this Video on youtube about the ARX9270 and I really liked the screen saver options. But it seems now that have my headunit that only the Version without the R has the screen saver options.

Can anyone confirm that or in other words what are the differences between the R and the non R Version ? 

I think someone in this thread mentioned that some important features are missing in the R Version. Also is there anywhere a manual as PDF for this hu to find? Mine came with nothing . 

Thank you guys so much. I am glad I found some guys who like those old headunits as much as I do.


----------



## smgreen20

Do you have pics you could post? 

Also, is the model number on the face ARX9270R? Or is it ARX9270#R on the sticker on the unit itself? 

Great pieces for sure.


----------



## Paulluap

steewax said:


> Hello everybody my name is Steve and I am from Germany. I just bought myself a Clarion ARX 9270R. Acutally I am also waiting for a DPH9100 to go with it. I have a few questions.
> 
> I saw this Video on youtube about the ARX9270 and I really liked the screen saver options. But it seems now that have my headunit that only the Version without the R has the screen saver options.
> 
> Can anyone confirm that or in other words what are the differences between the R and the non R Version ?
> 
> I think someone in this thread mentioned that some important features are missing in the R Version. Also is there anywhere a manual as PDF for this hu to find? Mine came with nothing .
> 
> Thank you guys so much. I am glad I found some guys who like those old headunits as much as I do.


Hi
I have the ARX9170, it failed after 17 years, so I brought the ARX9170R thinking it would be the same. Wrong  
The ARX9170R has the Radio RDS but no spectrum analyzer. And the ARX9170 has the analyzer but no RDS.
I managed to find another ARX9170 from Australia.

Maybe the ARX9270R is the same.


----------



## steewax

No I also think they are not the same  (ARX 9270 and ARX9270R). 

In my opinion the only difference between the ARX 9170R and ARX9270R is the color of the Display. But soon I will know more about this cause I will also get a ARX9170R in the next days. Still disapointed cause I thought it has the functions of the Version without the R. Maybe they had to eliminate some functions in order to have enough memory space processor power for the RDS function..... I guess no one has a manual of the ARX9120 (R) or ARX 9270 (R)  ?


----------



## smgreen20

Time to revive this thread. I've got some great pieces coming in the next few days. A HU from 2004 and two amps from the late 80's, early 90's. 

My Christmas should start to arrive tomorrow. Stay tuned.


----------



## intermis

I'm looking for user manual for Clarion DPH9100 or DPH9300. Anyone have something? PDF, scan, photos?


----------



## smgreen20

I have other things I need to take photos of as well, I have the manual you're after. My time is extremely Limited, do I will try my hardest to get these and the otter then and posted this weekend.


----------



## intermis

It would be great


----------



## delerium168

Does anyone have Clarion 7770CD or 6770 for sale?..thanks


----------



## JuiceMan88

delerium168 said:


> Does anyone have Clarion 7770CD or 6770 for sale?..thanks




I had two 7770s and one 6770 but sold them all three. I found both of the 7770s on Craigslist. Use www.searchtempest.com to search with (it searches all of CL) 

Also there was a 7770 for sale last week on eBay might follow up with the seller to see if it was sold or not.


----------



## delerium168

JuiceMan88 said:


> I had two 7770s and one 6770 but sold them all three. I found both of the 7770s on Craigslist. Use SearchTempest: Search all of Craigslist nationwide & more to search with (it searches all of CL)
> 
> Also there was a 7770 for sale last week on eBay might follow up with the seller to see if it was sold or not.


Thanks for the info,
I saw one on Ebay couple days ago complete with CDC605 cd changer.It got sold..


----------



## JuiceMan88

delerium168 said:


> Thanks for the info,
> 
> I saw one on Ebay couple days ago complete with CDC605 cd changer.It got sold..




There is a member in the classified
Section here that has an ADCS-1 system still
New in the box which is based off of the 7770. Not sure how much you want to dive in to Old School Clarion gear but it is the absolute best of the 5790/6770/7770 era. I owned one about 15 years ago and it was an absolutely amazing piece of equipment.


----------



## delerium168

JuiceMan88 said:


> There is a member in the classified
> Section here that has an ADCS-1 system still
> New in the box which is based off of the 7770. Not sure how much you want to dive in to Old School Clarion gear but it is the absolute best of the 5790/6770/7770 era. I owned one about 15 years ago and it was an absolutely amazing piece of equipment.


Got it..thanks..i will look into it.


----------



## smgreen20

I just bumped the ADCS-1 that is for sale.

I'll warn you though, it's a very advanced piece even by todays standards. The seller is asking $1200 plus shipping from Alaska. It wont be cheap, probably around $100 or more. Mine cost me $135 shiping from Canada. It comes in a big box and is heavy.

To say that the ADCS-1 was based off of the 7770 is like saying that the Corvette is based off of the Camaro.


----------



## delerium168

smgreen20 said:


> I just bumped the ADCS-1 that is for sale.
> 
> I'll warn you though, it's a very advanced piece even by todays standards. The seller is asking $1200 plus shipping from Alaska. It wont be cheap, probably around $100 or more. Mine cost me $135 shiping from Canada. It comes in a big box and is heavy.
> 
> To say that the ADCS-1 was based off of the 7770 is like saying that the Corvette is based off of the Camaro.


Thanks for the ADCS-1 bump..oh man..that's too much for me..lol..i am building old school retro 92 Honda Civic Si hatch right now and i have Clarion 920EQ ..i just need simple Clarion 6770 or 7770...there is one on Ebay right now 6770 for sale $315+shipping...it's a bit too much for me 
Mr.Green..do you have one for sale?.


----------



## smgreen20

Sorry, I don't. I Only have one in my collection. 
I'm a bit upset at the seller of the current 6770 on eBay. If it's the one I think it is, he bought it on eBay for around $100, now asking 3x that. I understand flipping, but.....


----------



## delerium168

smgreen20 said:


> Sorry, I don't. I Only have one in my collection.
> I'm a bit upset at the seller of the current 6770 on eBay. If it's the one I think it is, he bought it on eBay for around $100, now asking 3x that. I understand flipping, but.....


ok..good to know..let me send him my offer,lets see if he bites...thanks again!!


----------



## chuyler1

CK1991 said:


> I was wondering, has anyone here ever had one of the clarions in the 80s rx7 (seperate tuner, eq, and tape deck)? how did they compare to clarions aftermarket gear/ aftermarket in general at the time?


Came across your post while searching for something else. I picked up an '85 RX7 last year with 20,000 original miles and an untouched factory stereo system. 










This was above and beyond nicer than any 80's radio I experienced, although I must admit my experience is limited to a handful of Fords and Chryslers with speakers so cheap they were destroyed by the time I took ownership. In comparison, the Clarion system held up well. The front speakers were slightly damaged from years of climate fluctuation but still worked fine while the more robust rear speakers were like new. This was a modular system and consisted of a tuner, tape deck, and optional EQ. Line-level signal was then sent to a pair of Clarion amps mounted behind the seats, roughly the size of today's class-d micro amps and were supposedly each rated for 25 watts x 2. The bane of the system was the center console fader joystick. It was easy to hit by accident, it was very touchy, and would occasionally cause certain channels to cut out. Radio reception was passable but not acceptable by today's standards. The quality improved immensely when listening to cassettes of appropriate vintage. 

Being a car audio enthusiast, it didn't take long for me to start messing with the system. First I just tried aux-input with one of those cassette tape adapters. This clearly was cutting sound below 100Hz so I gave up on it. Next I tried an antenna adapter but those failed miserably. Finally, I read through the workshop manual and learned how the bus system works between each of the modules. I hooked up a 1/8" aux jack in the audio signal path and used a relay and a switch to trick the tuner into thinking the cassette was playing, while simultaneously making sure the cassette did not actually turn on. Voila, real aux input! Now I could really review the system. Oh wow, it's horrible once you get a quality signal. Replacing the speakers with aftermarket units only revealed how grainy the amps sounded...so I pulled those. Using most of the factory wiring I now have a mini class D amp powering front and rear speakers, the joy stick fader is bypassed, and I have a bluetooth module connected to my aux input. I can switch over to radio or cassette if I want, but whatever source I have I can still use the main volume and the EQ. It's pretty good now...but I wouldn't sell any of my modern equipment to have this. For my next iteration I will install a processor with it's own volume knob and multiple inputs. I'll bypass the head unit entirely for bluetooth source but have a way to switch to the radio and cassette deck whenever I want. I'll tune the system with the processor and just use the factory EQ to balance out the radio/cassette playback. 

Anyway, to get back to your question, I'm guessing this unit was very similar to Clarion's aftermarket offerings of the time. Mazda charged quite a bit more for the models that came equipped with all the modules. However, what passed as really nice back in the 80's was a far cry from just about any OEM stereo offered a decade or two later.

A quick tip though, with the right connectors (which I found on Amazon) you could repurpose the EQ in another system. That's the great part about the modular radio!


----------



## intermis

smgreen20 said:


> I have other things I need to take photos of as well, I have the manual you're after. My time is extremely Limited, do I will try my hardest to get these and the otter then and posted this weekend.


*smgreen20* - Do you have something for me?


----------



## VTSummit

Nice to see other Clarion fans here- I've got a stash of three AutoPC's with GPS units and tons of software and NAV cd's.
Had one in each of my cars back in the day- they were amazing for the time period. Considering they run on CE, there's no reason they can't still be used.


----------



## smgreen20

intermis said:


> *smgreen20* - Do you have something for me?


Refresh my memory, I forgot. I have A 4 Day weekend this week, I will try to get to it, whatever it was. Lolol


----------



## intermis

*smgreen20* - I'm looking for DPH9100 or DPH9300 user manual.


----------



## smgreen20

I've got some new Clarion items I've acquired over the last year that I'd like to show. Give me some time to round them up for photos and I will post them.


----------



## Jameskay

Face Chicken said:


> I love old clarion so much i had to join to get in on the discussion....anyone got a copy of the old sales brochures they had back in the 90s? I have had quite a bit of clarion equipment in the past and looking to recoop some of my collection from over the years.





Face Chicken said:


> He has a bunch of old school stuff he keeps hoarding and wont let me have....
> As far as what he wants for any of it, i will have to ask him for sure tomorrow when i see him next


Do you still have the Clarion VMA6481 ? I desperately need it for a show car project


----------



## OME573X

Lol just posted in a different thread about Clarion...

My first system was in my 86 IROC in Highschool

Had a Clarion Pro Audio DXZ855MP Single Din Touch Screen 









Clarion DPX11500 Mono that was stable to .5Ohm and put out 1,800RMS 









And I was driving a pair of Clarion PXW1252 12" DVC 4ohm Subwoofers In a ****ty pre made box... Sealed but it angled at the hatch glass and the thing was loud for sure.










Also had Polk Momo 6x9 Components & a Stainless Rockford 2Farad Cap that Lit up Blue and matched the amp and subs...

Don't see this gear often/ever


----------



## clange2485

Still available!!









Clarion HU dxz945mp - Sold!


I have a dxz945mp from a few cars ago and it was awesome back then. I remember especially liking it for the fact you could turn off the power section of the hu and just use it as a preamp. It was a 100% functional when removed and has since been sitting in my climate controlled basement but...




www.diymobileaudio.com


----------



## timg

I've got a bunch of old Clarion stuff. Some is installed, some is not. The 9675 sounded great. The VRX755 replaced it and doesn't sound as good, but offers a digital output that can go straight to the DVH940. The NX702 was in another car and got replaced with a Pioneer NEX unit for CarPlay compatibility otherwise I would have kept it.

Clarion DRX9675 from 2000








Clarion ProAudio DRX9675z


CD tuner with CD changer controls




www.crutchfield.com





Clarion VRX755VD from 2005








Clarion ProAudio VRX755VD


DVD/MP3 receiver with 7" LCD monitor




www.crutchfield.com





Clarion DVH940 5.1 channel surround decoder








Clarion DVH940


Surround sound processorDolby® Digital decoder




www.crutchfield.com





Clarion DVC920 controller for the DVH940 in case the VRX755 struggled to control it.


Clarion Mexico & Latin America | DVC920



Clarion SRK5 center channel speaker








Clarion SRK5


1/2-DIN Center Channel Speaker




www.crutchfield.com





Clarion NX702








Clarion NX702


Navigation receiver




www.crutchfield.com


----------



## naujokas

Hi, suggested to me, that's what I bought - because I can’t not buy such things 😁

I paid 40 euros (about $ 50) for the former in the showcase, but never installed in a car - *Clarion VRX8371R*

As a new, complete set, but the connecting wires remained in the showcase, there are only TV antennas

I found it in the box - as a new *Phoenix Gold PLD1*, also without connecting wires.

If I wanted to, i can even turn on the screen, without TV tuner wiring, using this method


----------



## naujokas

because this Clarion ( 920EQ) was installed, instead it was bought this Clarion VRX8371R, because my JVC is a DVD player with video out and optical out where the optical travels directly to the audio processor


----------



## naujokas

but unfortunately already bought and installed JVC KW-AVX820, because Clarion NX807E is very expensive, because I need with optical out, so Clarion VRX8371R is already unnecessary and it is not suitable in my collection https://forumas.i-klubas.lt/showthr...ų-visokias-autoaudio-senienas-savo-kolekcijai


----------



## JohnnyOhh

big D posted a pretty great old school Clarion commercial on his Instagram.


__
http://instagr.am/p/CU7VII4Au6D/


----------



## lloydmace59

smgreen20 said:


> I did actually start a Clarion thread, but put it in the general section as it isn't limited to just OS.
> 
> Clarion Corner, Q's, comments, postem' here
> 
> 
> 
> But.. Here is a list of just my Clarion collection,
> 
> HU:
> 8825RT
> CD5000
> CAL1000
> 5632CD
> CDC6500R
> ADCS-1
> 7770
> 6770
> 5780CD
> 5780CD/CL
> RAX310D#R
> DRX8275R
> ARX9270
> DRX9375r
> DRX9375r
> DRX7475
> DRX9575Rz
> Atup PC 310
> DRX9675z
> DRX9675z
> HX-D10
> HX-D10
> DXZ815MP This one just added, 8/4/13
> XDZ716
> DXZ615
> DXZ925
> CZ702
> 
> 
> CD Changers:
> CDC1205
> CDC1205
> CDC605
> CDC605
> CDC605
> CDC635
> CDC635
> CDD655Tz
> CDC655z
> DCZ625
> DCZ625
> 
> DSP/Processors:
> DSP-959E
> 920EQ
> 920EQ#R
> EQH5100
> EQH5100
> DPH7100
> DPH9100
> DPH9300
> DPH7500z
> DPH7500z
> DPH7500z
> DPH7500z Just added another one on 8/4/13
> DPH910
> BCX100
> 
> Amps:
> 1800A
> A007-w
> A1200
> A1200
> A540
> 601A
> APA4200
> APA4160
> APA5241
> APA4320
> APX400.4M
> 
> Speakers:
> SEPO61
> SEC571
> SRS1600
> SRC4650
> SRC5752
> SSS601
> SSS601
> SE2500
> 
> Subs:
> SEW5107
> SSW1200
> 
> Miscellaneous:
> DSH920S
> VRN1100
> VRN1100
> DRB5177CL (face)



would you happen to have manuals for a DPH5100 to a DRX8175? I am building my post high school car (again) and finally sourced the units and amps, but no information. any help would be appreciated.


----------



## chuyler1

In case anyone is looking for a DPH7500z, this works with DRX9575rx and DRX8575z 



https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/2064898343713114/


----------



## dsuperminime

I don't know if it's consider Clarion old school This is what I have new in Box


----------



## smgreen20

lloydmace59 said:


> would you happen to have manuals for a DPH5100 to a DRX8175? I am building my post high school car (again) and finally sourced the units and amps, but no information. any help would be appreciated.


Been awhile since I've been on. Life got in the way of everything. 

Yes I do have manuals to both. They are both in storage buried at the moment. Should be closing on a house 12/28/22 so those things will be out of storage shortly there after.


----------



## 06S2k07Si

Old School Showoff Thread


Clarion DPH9300 and DRX9375R




www.diymobileaudio.com





For sale if someone wants em. LMK through me an offer.


----------

